# Anyone going for FET in January?



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

is anyone going for FET in January?  We will be using our last 2 frosties from our first ICSI in Feb this year.  DR'ing starts Christmas Eve.  We are really     that this will be the go that gives us our elusive BFP.  Trying to loose a little bit of weigh in the meantime as I know that the drugs will not help in that department   .

Would love to hear from anyone going through the FET cylce, your support  and advice is always second to none and greatly appreciated  .

Ells.


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

I'm starting FET in Feb/March and just wanted to wish you the best of luck.  You deserve to get your BFP!!

Lots of babydust to you!! 

Fingers crossed for all of us for 2009 babies!!!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks odriscde01.  You too deserve a BFP - sounds like you have a right time of it.  Good luck for your FET.


  

Ells


----------



## Hebs (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi Ells and odriscde01

Ells - you are very brave trying to lose weight over Christmas! What drugs do they have you on? 
Really hope it's 3rd time lucky for those frosties.

I'm doing a natural FET in Feb (ET should be 6th Feb, all being well). 

Hope we all get those BFPs in the new year


----------



## aussiegirl (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi  

I've just postponed my natural Fet for a month due to being physically unwell so will start at my next cycle around xmas day. I'm doing a natural cycle so will be doing ET around mid Jan testing end of Jan. Thankfully only pessaries for latter part of cycle so should be much easier than the full thing!
Hope to hear how you are all doing over the coming weeks
Andrea x


----------



## Alra (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I had my first IVF in Nov but didn't get to ET because of a painful OHSS  I am supposed to have a natural FET in Jan/Feb. 

It makes me feel better that other people are going for a natural FET as well, as I'm nervous at the idea of no drugs.

Finger crossed we'll get our BFP in 2009  

Alra


----------



## Hebs (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi Aussie girla and Alra 

Alra - I know what you mean, I was also feeling a bit worried about having no drugs as I feel I need some 'help' to make the embryo stick, but then I realised that a no-drug cycle plus an embryo is something we've not tried before and it might just be the thing that works. 

Good luck to us all!


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

hi everyone 
i too like Alar had ohss in Nov and i am having FET in Jan/Feb i have 6 frosties so i hoping i get lucky and lots of luck for all you Lady's too


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

i am relieved that I am not on my own,   .  I really hope that we all get our BFP's in 2009!
We are doing a medicated FET, and like you aussiegirl, our next cycle starts Christmas Eve!  

Hebs, I am going to have buserline for downregging, then have progynova and cyclogest.  In addition, I am having baby asprin but i cant remember when I start taking them - we are going to check that when we go for out baseline in Jan.  I am also continuing with my acupuncture - really    that it all helps this time round.  We have also had to make a really tough decision,   , our doc suggested that we try growing the embies to blast, so after much thought and discussion with the doc we have decided to give it a go - fate will then decide     .  They are strong, so hopefully we will have something to transfer in January!

Good luck to you all, sending lots of    

Ells


----------



## cat68 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Just to wish you all the very best for your medicated and natural FETS in the new year. Hope that 2009 will be our year.  
I am having my second natural FET in Poland in January after an ICSI in June and FET in Aug which both resulted in early miscarriages. Hope that this next one sticks, 3rd time lucky and all that!!! 

I liked the idea of doing a natural FET last time, although I was taking 75mg Aspirin and Cyclogest to support implantation. 

Keep in touch
Cat xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Cat

Good luck with your FET - natural does sound good, I dont think my clinic do that as they dont seem to open at weekends, so I think they like to control everything!
Which clinic are you at in Poland?  We are thinking about possibly going for our next go to Poland - how have you found it?

Sending you lots of     , that 2009 will be your year.

Ells


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello everyone.  I hope to start FET early next year.  I have my follow up app 23rd Dec and then want to push onto next cycle asap.  Got 7 frosties, can't wait to try again!!!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Caroline,

welcome to the thread.  

Sending you lots of     for your FET in 2009.  Are you having a medicated cycle?

Good luck 
Ells


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Hello ladies

I am also doing a medicated FET starting DR the end of jan.

veng and alra- how u feeling now after ohss?

hope the new year brings us all some good luck.


----------



## cat68 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Ells, 

I'm at Invimed Clinic in Poland. I've posted some info about my treatment there so far on the international board under Poland and Invimed part 4 if your interested. I can also pm you if you have any questions.  

I've found the clinic to be very professional and welcoming and the consultant Dr Karwacka knows her stuff. Unfortunately I never made it past the 6 weeks pg state but I'm praying that I will this time. 

Good luck with your FET, where are you doing it?

Love Cat


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Welcome to the thread babybluz.  Good luck with your FET in Jan / Feb.

Hi Cat, I have posted on the Poland thread but havent had a reply.  Hopefully someone will answer some of my questions.  
We have been at the Nuffield Hospital in Woking.  They have been great - but it is a bit of a trek to get there, it takes about an hour and a half, but we have to hit the M3 and when thats bad ....    .  Hopefully it will all work out     .

Keep in touch, let me know how you get on.

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all okay.  

Ells


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Ells - not sure how will be doing the FET.  So far not really looked into iy all yet as have been getting over the 1st cycle.  Hope to find out what will be involved on 23rd and just hope they will let me start again in Jan.

What is everyone else's experience?  Whats involved??


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Caroline,

I have only had medicated FET, which involves you downregging then you take the progynova (or what ever your clinic suggest) to thicken womb lining, then the pessaries   !! transfer is usually 4-5 weeks after you start dr'ing, assuming your lining is thick enough.  
Good luck for your appointment on 23rd.  Let us know what they say.  

Ells


----------



## cat68 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Ells, 
I have replied to your question on the Poland thread finally !!!! 

Love
Cat xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Cat !  

Ells


----------



## Hebs (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi girls

CarolineS - my clinic said you have to have 3 periods after the BFN before going for FET. I was told to call them on the first day of the 3rd cycle and they do the transfer that month. I'll be doing a natural FET - apparently you just do ovulation tests and when you ovulate they pop the embies back in.


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Hebs - oooh!! that sounds easy.  I have spoken to someone else at my clinic and I think I should be able to start after 3rd AF which would be in Jan, so hope then all systems go.  Would be nice not to have to do meds, especially injections!!!  Thanks.

Hope that the new year brings lots of happiness to all the ff ladies!!


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Can I join u ?

I have started d//r for my medicated FET about 3 weeks ago and have my first baseline scan on Tuesday and my next scan will be 30th Dec then ET should be either 2nd/3rd Jan so I might be a bit ahead of u all. 

Wishing u all good luck for ur tx.

Kt xxx


----------



## aussiegirl (Oct 20, 2004)

HI Katie,
Welcome to the thread  I won't be too far behind you as i'm doing a natural FET which means day 1 is about xmas day and i'll transfer around the second week of Jan if all goes to plan. Getting quite excited about the FET especially as it will be easier than doinga fresh cycle. How are you feeling with all the meds?
Hope everyone else is getting organised for xmas and FET 
Andrea x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi KT  

Looks like this time you will be ahead of us!!!  Good luck for your baseline on Tuesday.  We have ours on the 7th Jan.  FET at the mo is scheduled for the end of Jan.    

Hi to everyone else, hope all is well!

Sending lots of        and   to you all.

Ells


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi girls 

Thanks for the welcome.

Ells~ Hope ur scan goes ok on 7th Jan.

Aussie girl ~ Not long for u then Hun. Im feeling ok with the meds am getting loads of spots and I could eat for England  

Hope everyone else is ok am looking forward to getting to know u all.

Katie xxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies!

Hope that you are well. hope you dont mind me joining you?
i shall start down regging early jan so me thinks i may have my FET either last week of jan or 1st week of feb eek!  
trying to use the time in between to gather some   energy!!  
i am going to be on a medicated cycle with the added joy of gestone injections after the ET    havent had these before but from my dr. tells me, they are not nice!

Here's wishing everyone a BFP for 2009

      

Fozi


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

hello, can i join? I've had my screening tests and will be calling the clinic tomorrow to confirm i want to go ahead with the FET rather than a fresh cycle of IVF. can't remember what we agreed with regard to medicated/non-medicated so have no idea when actual transfer will be... it might end up being Feb at this rate...

<--- clueless


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome all the newcomers.....I hope this will be a lucky thread, need to start building up the positive energy!!!!
       
Looking forward to us all sharing our experiences  together!!!


----------



## smeaglesmoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi everyone, nice too see there are a few of us here .
Im Loulou, were hoping to have a natural FET in January at Liverpool Womens (Hi Hebs!).
Developed severe OHSS in Sept so we have had to wait, and it seems to have flown, JUST WAITING FOR MY THIRD AF DUE CHRISTMAS EVE!!! I hope it arrives quickly .
Good Luck to you all, lets hope and pray that 2009 will be our year 

x x x x x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi to everyone,

How are you all?

Well a week today and we start down regging again   .

Katie chick,how did your scan go sweetie?

Are you all ready for Christmas, I  cant believe its next week!  

Sending lots of    and 

Ells


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey ladies,

Hope ur all ok.

Ells~ Cant believe u start d/r next week.  

My scan went well have my next scan on 30th Dec then ET is going to be 5th Jan. Have started my hrt tablets and have started to get feel sick with them didnt last time.

Have a nice day.

Katie xxx


----------



## Hebs (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi Katie - glad your scan went well. Sorry to hear the tablets are making you sick. They didn't agee with me very well either. Hopefully you'll start feeling better when your body gets used to them. 

LouLou - Hello!! So, AF is due Christmas Eve How nice for you! Mine is due Boxing day (but it's only the 2nd one so I'm a month behind you). I've booked a telephone consultation with Dr Kingsland next week so am going to interrogate him about immune testing and other such things!

Hey Ells, so the countdown had begun! How are you feeling about it all? Nervous? excited? a bit of both? 

I finished all my Christmas shopping yesterday. Hooray! I'm self employed so I took me and DH for our 'Company Christmas Dinner' hee hee. I would highly recommend going present shopping after a couple of glasses of wine - makes everything look much more attractive!

Do you think we should start a list so we can see where everyone is up to? Anyone know how to do tabels?


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hebs~ I think thats a good idea about starting a list dont know how to do a table sorry. Ive still got loads of christmas shopping to but am working the next 6 days so might have t get DH to do it but might need to rethink that  

xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Hebs - great idea for the list   but I have no idea how you do the tables!

Katie everything sounds like its going well apart from the sickness   .  Hopefully it will settle down.  

This time has come around soooooo quickly, its almost caught me unawares!  I have been really busy at work   its sooooooo not fair - I have been up to my eyes with stuff - it always gets bad before Christmas and stupid here gave my assistant a half day today    .  Still she deserves it.  
Me and Dh are in the process of selling our house and buying a new one that needs work   , its been a bit of a nightmare so my stress levels have been sky high, but it seems as if everything is at last heading in the right direction   .  We are hoping that the logic of new year, new start (house) will bode well for baby!!!  My stress levels are starting to come down which is good, I have acupuncture booked for Tuesday evening so that should sort me out!

Hebs, I am not even really thinking about this next go.  I am not looking forward to the injections but I think because we have done this before, its not the unknown but it usually changes after baseline.  We are going to be growing our frosties to blast (all being well)      so that will be a new and I am bit nervous about that but we are letting fate decide for us.  

Hello to eveyone else, hope that you are all well.  

Have a great Christmas.  Enjoy yourselves.

Ells


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

hi all. hope everyone's ok.

i received the protocol from the clinic on friday so i have to get my prescription ordered and call the clinic on day 1. not exactly sure when that will be but i'm thinking early jan. still can't work out when ET would be though but i can't really bring myself to look at the protocol too closely while we're both still trying to get the hiv, hep b and c screening done locally (for convenience and for cheaper). we couldn't get written results for free and we couldn't get the tests ordered without seeing the actual gp and no, we couldn't see our gp we had to see the 'special' gp who only works wed morning... what a palaver. so we have the slips to go get our blood tests as private patients now although we have no idea how much it's going to be. nobody we've spoken to at the surgery or the trust could tell us so far. we'll know when we get the bill i suppose although i'm starting to worry now that it might turn out even more expensive than the clinic... has anyone paid through their gp for these tests? how much did you end up paying?

well, christmas is coming up quick. we have a lot of family coming and we're so NOT ready. our preparation plans were somewhat derailed last week by a friend's crisis. we ended up with her and her two teenage sons sleeping on various floors here... oh well. looking forward to christmas anyway.

hope you all have lovely ones, lots of luck for your forthcoming cycles xx


----------



## cat68 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Just to wish you a great and fabby christmas and hope that our dreams come true in early 2009 and our collective FET's work.

My af is due round Christmas Day(hurrah what joy!) and then I go to the clinic in Poland on the 9th jan for a natural FET. Hope that I don't surge too soon! Got 2 frosties left so praying that they defrost well and are good enough to transfer.

Love and Hugs
Cat xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Merry Christmas  

Cat good luck with your last two - keep us posted.  

Ells


----------



## smeaglesmoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Just incase i dont get the chance to come agian, Merry Christmas Everyone and good luck with all FET'S praying 2009 will be the year for us all.

Hebs im hoping my AF will be a little late for once as the clinic is shut early Jan and dont want to surge too soon as the lab will not be able to get my snowbabies out   .
The list is great, i will ask Julia how she does it on Liverpool thread, she is great with things like that!

Going bed now, had a tiring day x x

Love to all

Loulou x x


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello ladies!

Sorry for not posting for a while, but wanted to wait until todays app.

Really pleased as we can start straight away, so have D21 app on 12th Jan!!  Will be doing a medicated FET, so ET will be Feb.....cannot wait!!!

Wishing you all a very happy christams and new year!!!  Good luck everyone, especially those of you who are on treatment during the festive period!!!


----------



## aussiegirl (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi all 
Well here in Sydney it is already christmas eve and its freezing  so much for warm sunny chritmas's. Hoping the actual big day is warmer 
Awaiting for af to arrive- due tomorrow. Thought i might be pregnant naturally as had wierd cramps all week and sore boobs but did test this am and negative.  Oh well at least i know and i can at least now get my mind prepared for the FET this month.
Hope you all have a wonderful christmas and that next year there will be lots of baby pressies under the tree 
Andrea xxx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

hi ladys 
i have dates yeppie i start DR 12th jan and i have baseline scan booked for 28th jan  
hope you all have a fab xmas


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey girls 

Just want to wish u all a merry christmas hope u all have a great day.

Love katie xx


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Merry Christmas all       

just a quickie...

mrsG2B- hello and my fingers r crossed you get to do a natural FET
In a medicated FET tx you use the D/R drugs to prepare the womb,but do not use the stimming drugs so you wont produce lots more follies.

veng- great news having dates- good luck hun 

I'm off to socialise now


----------



## aussiegirl (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,
Hope you've all had a great christmas/boxing day and haven't eaten/drunk too much  We had a quiet one as we live in sydney and the rest of our family are back in scotland. Its lovely being somewhere different but wihtout the family its a bit hard  Hopefully we'll head back to scotland for next christmas but all depends on the tx.

AF arrived today so phoned the clinic to let them know. I have to go in next saturday(day  for an ultrasound and blood test and then they'll track my ovulation for the transfer. Looks like it'll be around 19 days from now as i have a blast to put back. Gosh can't believe its come aorund so quickly 

Hope you're all keeping well 

Andrea x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,  

welcome to the newbies on this thread.  Hope everyone had a good Christmas.

Aussiegirl - good luck!  Wow I bet you are starting to get excited now.

DRing is going okay   - at least I'm not bruising this time! I am trying very hard to avoid getting this cold bug as everyone has had it or got it   . We have baseline on 7th Jan - it really has come along very quickly.  

We are also in the process of moving house, we are hoping to exchange contracts on sale and purchase within the next 2 weeks - we cant wait!  It has been a really stressful experience but hopefully now we have gotten over the worst of it all now.  We are hoping to physically move the week before FET   .

Hope everyone is going okay?  Good luck for those of you who are going for scans and waiting for your surges!  

Good luck to everyone in 2009,  

Ells


----------



## aussiegirl (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Ells,
Good luck for the move  We moved the day after ET when we conceieved our son so lets hope its a good omen for you too  I wasn't able to help at all though which i found very difficult and my dh would come into our bedroom to find me unpacking boxes etc. Didn't do any harm though. We've also got our house up for sale at the moment as its amazing how much space you need with a baby. Not sure what will happen though as its best to sell here before buying.
Have to admit i'm really glad i'm not having to inject etc this time around. Though we coped much better than i thought we would last time it still is stressful. Hope you're coping ok with it all.
Take care
Andrea x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Andrea.

Funnily enough,   , two of my friends (one going through IVF and the other IUI)  also got the bfp and babies just as they moved too!  Thats part of my reason for wanting to move    - not the only reason though!

Good luck with ET next month.

Ells


----------



## **FairyPrincess** (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi Ladies 

Due to start medication for a FET on 14 Jnauary, only 3 frosties left so hoping al will thaw, and   for a 2009. 

Does anyone know if Accupunture can help or does help, have started a course but have heard mxed reactions? 

Best of luck to all. 

X


----------



## aussiegirl (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi fairy Princess,
Welcome to the thread  On your question on acupuncture, i had 2 years worth leading up to my 1st go of IVF to help with both endo and fertility. I had it just before ET and it worked first time for us so i believe it did help. Have started Acup again for our fet this month and plan to have tx just before and after et. Fingers crossed it will help this time too  
Hope you had a great xmas 
Andrea x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Fairy princess, 

welcome to our thread.  I have been having acu with a lady since July this year and she has been brilliant.  It defaintely helps to relax you and I think helps with positive vibes!

I would defiantely recommend it, but you have to make sure that you go to someone who is a specialist in Fertility so that they understand all the drugs and the treatment etc.  I have also been told not to take any herbs that are offered if you should go to a traditional chinese therapist as these can affect the drugs and your cycle.  The sooner you can start the better too, as your therapist will need to prepare you and your body for the different stages in the run up and after your ET.

Good luck, sweetie sending you lots of     vibes for your FET.

Ells


----------



## mrsmac (May 31, 2008)

Hi Girls,
Hope you have room on this board for another. 

Hopefully FET will be in January. Asked to meet with the consultant beforehand to find out more about it. Appointment January 6th.

I have heard really positive things about acupuncture and reiki. Hope to start acupuncture soon. Think most of us are willing to try just about anything to get the right result. 

May all our dreams come true in 2009.

mrsmac x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi and welcome Mrsmac,

I had a go with Reiki but the lady I saw went off on maternity leave and I have not had it since but I did find it very relaxing and along with my acu i am amazed that I did not float everywhere!

Good luck for your appointment on 6th.  We have our baseline on 7th, early in the morning, so we will need to be on the road by 6am!  Our clinic is about 180 mile round trip and on a really really really busy stretch of the M3! So we have to make sure that we will not get stuck in traffic.

Ells


----------



## mrsh77 (Dec 28, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

THought i'd pop in and introduce myself as I am a newbie to FF but will be joining you all in the FET journey in January after a failed ICSI cycle due to severe OHSS. I look forward to 'meeing' you all over the coming weeks and wish you all well with your FET's


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Evening I don't know anybody on this thread haven't been on here in Donkeys.... So we are all going for it Jan.... How is everybody feeling? I look forward to getting to know you ladies   xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

hi,

just wanted to say good luck to everyone. I am starting fet in march so i'm   our little embryo survives the thaw. We have 1 little blast in freezer   

good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## mrsh77 (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi Starfaith & Berry55,

I'm feeling pretty excited as i've never actually got as far as having an embryo replaced (never been PUPO) Feels like I have been waiting for this day for years but it's actually only been  about 4 months since start of ICSI which was a no go because of severe OHSS. 

How are you ladies feeling? How many frosties do you have waiting in the wings?


----------



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi everyone, hope its ok to come on board.

Just wanted to say I am down regging on Burselin injections, ouch have lots of bruises, seems worse this time round   baseline is booked for 8th Jan, day after you Ells.

I had accupunture first time round and I think it did help grow my eggs and lining. The guy that did it has moved away so am now having reflexology instead for FET.

 to us all

D x


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Dmpink - I'm having reflexology this time round too.

Welcome all the newbies...

I have 7 frosties, thawing in pairs, start 12th Jan, so hope that FET will happen Feb.

Hope reflexology helps, prefer it to accupunture!!


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

me too i have 6 frosties i start DR 12 jan


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi and welcome to all the new ladies on this thread - we have become quite popular!  

Dmpink - wow I dont think I have had anyone that has been this close to me with their dates etc!!  I bruised quite a lot last time but so far so good this time.  I have been terrible at remembering to the injection this time, I almost completely forgot last night and panicked at about 10pm but spoke to the clinic this morning who said it shouldnt make a difference but if I need to down reg for longer then they will let me know on the 7th!!!  I have put reminders into my phone now though!

I had reflexology in the summer and have to say it was very relaxing - I fell asleep several times!  The prob I have now is that because we have had to pay for our treatment I cant afford to have both reflex and acu, so have decided to stick with the acu.  I really like my lady - she's supberb, really knows her stuff.  

Katie - how did the scan go, have they given you a date for ET?  I bet you are starting to get really really excited.  Are you going to be the first ET in January?  Wow - good luck sweetie!       .

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well and looking forward to 2009!

Ells


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

we have one little blast waiting for us..... I'm just praying it survives the thaw    i know its a long shot.

xxxx


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Girls.

Welcome to the newbies.

Scan went ok everything is looking ok ET is set for Monday. Im getting excited and nervous we r having 2 blast put back just hoping they make the thaw   . So it looks like Im going to be the first 1 to have ET.

The nurse told me that with the progynova tablets when it comes to take 2 or 3 a day take them all together i havent been doing that i took 1 in the morning then 1 at night then when i had to take 3 i took 1 in the morning 1 in the afternoon then 1 at night but now have to 3 together. I start the   bullets   2moro not looking forward to that.

Hope ur all ok. Sorry for the me post.

Katie xxx


----------



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi everyone

Its so good to chat to others going through the same thing.

Ells - I know what you mean about the injections, I panic if I get into a tv programme and then think woops and rush upstairs   Glad you are not bruising as yet.

Caroline S - I would have carried on with acup if the guy hadn't moved but cant find anyone else local and as I'm not growing eggs I thought Reflex would be ok, it is lovely and relaxing.

I will be eating lots of protein to grow lining after baseline, and drinking grapefruit juice (meant to help), plus taking Co Enzyme Q10 supplement which improves bloodflow (you have to stop these at ET though). I cant believe its coming round now, I am having trouble sleeping, not sure if its the anticipation or the insomnia  

Katie - good luck  

D x


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Veng - great to be able to go through this with someone around the same dates.... 

Katie - Good luck for Mon!!!   hope the embies  

Thanks everyone for the advice re reflexology, not sure how much I'll be able to afford, but thats what credit cards are for!!!!

Hello to everyone else


----------



## mrsh77 (Dec 28, 2008)

Katie, wishing you lots of luck for transfer.

I have never heard of grapefruit juice before or co enzyme 10. Can anyone tell me more about this when and how much to have? I'll give anything a go.

Does everyone enjoy acupuncture and find it relaxing? Just a tought as my cousin says she does but I really don't enjoy it and I thought I would as I don't have a problem with kneedles but don't find them particularly comfortable. Your thoughts would be great.


----------



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Mrsh77

I didn't enjoy acup that much when I had it, I had strong reactions when the needles were manipulated and found it quite strange, but just thought I should stick with it as have heard such good things about it. I am sure that positive thinking can focus the blood flow just as much. And keeping your tummy area warm. I used a microwave heated cushion thing. With the Co Enzyme Q10, I took one a day (30mg), but you can take up to 3 a day, from baseline up until et. I read this in Zeta West's book on IVF.

As for the grapefruit juice this is a new one for me too, so am just gonna have the odd glass.

It can all but help  

D x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Katie, thats fab news - I will be thinking of you on Monday, good luck sweetie!  I am sure your embies will defrost fine - the outside temperature shouldnt be a shock for them - its sooooooooooo cold - but at least you can wrap up warm and cosy!
I will have to ask my clinic about the tablets _ was told to take them like you had 1 three times a day - you never know that may be the trick!

Hope everyone has a great new year, 2009 will be the one for us all!    

I'm off to my power plate class   need to try and shift a bit of weight before ET!!!!

HAPPY NEW YEAR!

Ells


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

here we are Lady's we are in 2009 yeppie  
we are all getting so close lets hope this year is a good one for us all


----------



## Ipswich Town Girl (Jun 3, 2008)

Just came across this topic when having a mooch about on the forum  

Can I join you all, I am currently doing FET cycle at Bourn Hall afer having OHSS in September.

Have 15 frosties, so hoping that some will defrost successfully for me to use.

Had baseline scan on the 23rd and all was good.  Next scan is 8th Jan with the view to having ET sometime the following week.

Amanda xx


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi ladies,

I wanted to ask you a question. I had 8 frozen embryos in South Africa after having DE/IVF treatment and wanted to know - How long does it take for embryo to thaw? And do most clinics do the FET in line with your own cycle. 

Lynn E


----------



## aussiegirl (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi everyone 
Hope you all had a fab new year! We had a quiet one here is sydney and actually ended up in bed by 1030pm  
Well i'm off for my base scan and bloods tomorrow at 7am as it will be day 8  I'm still not sure its sunk in that we are having tx again especially as we don't have to do much this time round. My dh got my prog pessaries the other day which i start taking a few days before ET. Has anyone used these before? I have a question re these but its kind of personal   As i've never used non applicator tampons before not sure how far inside you do you have to put the pessaries? Used crinone on my last tx but that came with an applicator so simple to use. Mind you glad i don't have to use the bum ones- that would stress me out! What are those for anyway?
How are you all coping with the cycle so far? 

Katie- Good luck for monday  

Lynn- Embies get defrosted on the day of transfer. I'm having a natural fet so yes it goes along my natural cycle. Once i ovulate my balst will be put back 5 days later 

hubbie has just come back with ice cream for me so i'm going to go off and enjoy it 
Have a great weekend
Andrea x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi and welcome to all the newbies   ,

Andrea, good luck for baseline.  With the pessaries, you have to insert them in so that you dont feel them - you will feel it when it is too low - when you stand up and walk about.  I was told by our clinic that it only takes about 30 mins for the pessaries to melt and your body to absorb the hormones.  You dont want to force them up too high, you will know that its too far when you are struggling to push with your finger!  Good luck, you'll e fine once you have done your first one   .

Katie, thinking of your sweetie, good luck for Monday!!!!

Lynn, like Andrea said, the embryos get defrosted on the day of transfer, it only take a couple of hours for them to defrost. As for how the clinics do FET, they all vary.  It depends on whether you have a regular monthly cycle and also whether the clinic is open at weekends.  Our clinic does not open at weekends and I am classed as having an irregular cycle so we have a manipulated FET, which means that you are medicated, having to down reg etc, similar to have a full IVF cycle but with out the pain of EC.  I hope this helps, good luck with your FET - keep us updated.

Happy New Year to everyone,
Hope you are all well.

Ells


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Ladies

I was wondering if it would be ok to join yoi . I have just had my first IVF in Dec which resulted in a bfn which was devestating. I have two precious embies I am hopefully bringing home next month. 

It sounds like you are all having fun on this thread. 

I have noticed that some of you are mentioning ACU and I never had it with IVF but I might with FET would you all reccommend it. 

Ells I noticed you were in Hampshire and you have acu who do you use and is it close to Southampton where I am 

Aussiegirl Hope your enjoying the great Ozzy sunshine I use to live in Sydney for two years and loved every minute of it

Hope you all had great christmas and here to a BFP 2009 xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Caz and welcome to the thread.

I am in Southampton,we are currently in Shirley but hoping to move at the end of the month!  Where are you?  Sorry to hear that you had a BFN   .  It must have been hard over Christmas for you.  
For Acu I am seeing Sandie Stidwell in Alresford.  If you want her details, PM me and I will send it all through, I have her prices too.  She's absolutely great as well.  Acu is supposed to be very beneficial when trying to conceive both naturally and with IVF, there is a lot of info on it all on the web, prof winston recommends it too.
Good luck for your next cycle, when do you start?

Ells


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks Aussiegirl and Ellis for getting back to me with regard to my question. As my signatory notes states I had a BFP in Dec but think it might be over, I have 8 frozen embryos left in South Africa which I am considering using in Jan/Feb 09 depending on my scheduled scan outcome. I did not realise the thrawing process of the embryos only takes a couple of hours.  

Anyway thanks once again for your help.

Lynn e


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

hi ladies

may i join you  ive just had my first ivf cycle  which sadly came to an end on xmas eve  bfn   and have my follow up appointment  on monday im hoping to have FET  in jan/feb  as i have 3 frozen 

hope everyone is doing ok 

HAPPY NEW YEAR  XXXXX


----------



## nuunuufrufru (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi Everyone

May i join the thread too  We had our first cycle of IVF in Dec - we got 17 eggs and 13 fertilised but unfortunately after eSET we had a BFN.  Absolutely gutted   although i knew the statisticss of it actually working, a small part of me thought it would work.  Just naive i guess.  Anyway we have 11 frozen Embryos and im due to start a natural FET as soon as my period comes.  Although i'm not sure if it will behave and come on time after all the drugs last month.  

I never realised IVF was so complicated there are so many things to think about.  Our clinic has advised us to let the embryos grow on to day 5 blastocysts this time.  We have decided to defrost three and then depending if any survive to have either one or two back (if two survive). 

I've read lots of your posts and look forward to talking to you all in the next few weeks.  Fingers Crossed and good luck to everyone

Nuunuufrufru xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aussiegirl (Oct 20, 2004)

HI,
Welcome to all the newbies  Theres quite a few of you who are going straight onto FET after IVF this month. For some reason i thought you had to wait a couple of months for your cycle to become normal again. Does it depend on the clinic?
I had my base scan and bloods this morning and all is fine  I ws a little nervous incase they found lots of ovarian cysts which i've had in the past with my endo but no all clear  My endo lining is 6 mm on day 8. The sonographer said thats great but not sure what they look for. Anyone have any idea? I've to go back for more bloods on monday as laready my hormone levels are rising. Gosh its all happening so quickly 

Ells- Thanks for advice re pessaries. I've to take them at night so will pop it in once i get into bed so hopefully it won't fall out!

Lynn- you must be quite stressed at the moment waiting on your scan. What a difficult situation. Fingers crossed your scan shows a lovely little heartbeat 

Caz- We're having a warm summer so far which is great  Never feels like xmas though as its meant to be dark, wet and cold  Where in Sydney did you live? We live in randwick so just 10 min walk to coogee beach which is fab (though too many backpackers at the mo!!) Been here 5 years now- don't know where the time goes.

Hope you're all well. Chat later

Andrea x


----------



## nuunuufrufru (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey everyone

Aussie Girl - When i had my scan they looked for the triple line which is an indication your lining is thickening up. I think anything upto or over 10mm is great by the time egg transfer is due.  Sounds like everthing is on track.

I'm dreading my baseline scan in case they find anything wrong.  My Af should be due in about a week but i have no symptoms at all i think the IVF last month is gonna mess it up alot.  

Speak soon Nuunuufrufru xxxxxxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Welcome to all newbies and sorry to here about your BFN's   .

Andrea - we have been told by our clinic that the lining needs to be at least 8mm thick for ET - you sound like you are bang on track!  Glad to here the scan went well, fingers crossed for the next one.  How did you get on with the pessaries?

Katie - how are you doing sweetie - are you excited!!  Good luck for Monday.

Nuunuufrufru, good luck for your ET - you are lucky that you can do a natural cycle.  Unfortunately we cant, and I am starting to feel like a pin cushion again!

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well.

Ells


----------



## Tikki (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello Ladies,

May I join you too??

I am hoping for a medicated FET this month as have 12 blastocysts from my last cycle. Had a mid cycle scan at the clinic yesterday and was hoping for some answers so as I can know what to expect but just came away with even more questions. I really felt that the doctor I saw was not listening to me..... I just wanted an idea of drugs and timings and he was telling me it as if I was having a fresh cycle and going on about down regulating and then taking FSH which I would have thought is not necessary in FET Anyone heard of this? In the end I decided it is easier to just wait and see....

Currently I am day 12 and doing the ovulation tests until Wednesday and if no surge to have a scan & bloods at the end of next week... this in itself is irritating too as I never ovulate and have an LH that sits around 22 normally so would be difficult to pick up anyway.......

Nice to meet you all and look forward to going through this together....

Tikki. xx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

I just had my last night of drinking and I am suffering miserably and its now back to the Zita nothing you can eat or drink that you enjoy West Diet!!!!!

Ells thanks for the info I am also going up to woking and the expense of all this is so high

Crazychic Hi I was on another thread last year with you sorry to hear of your BFN xx

Ausiegirl I lived in Potts Point near Fitzroy Fountain. I know what you mean about christmas I had two out there and it just was not christmas being hot. Coogee is lovely went there a few times but I know what you mean about backpackers god they are everywhere I did start off as one but I got the sydney bug and decided to stay there. I been back for 7 yrs and miss it everyday I got a few friends still out there and keep in touch with them.

Well I hope everyone had a really good christmas and new year and hope we all get what we want this year 


Caz xxx


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Andrea - think it depends on the clinic as to how quick you can start again.  Some people are told to wait for 3 AF's, but I'm doing it after only 2, after the BFN, then next month AF arrived on time! but I don't have fertility problems, maybe that why??

 to the newbies!!!  Hope your treatment goes well!!


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Caroline S & Andrea

I am the same as CS I had to wait after my BFN AF and then after the next AF I too can start. Af is due in bout 10 days so then I am back to the clinic for my tx diary. But I to am in the unexplained infertility catagory

xxxx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

wow there is so many of us i can't keep up 
hope your all are having a good weekend   8 more days intill i start DR ,i Eggshared and got ohss so i never even got to ET so fingars crossed i do this time i have        am I'm hoping to go to blast as long as they defrost OK 
does anyone know once my lining is thick do they defrost and then wait 5 days for blast and then ET or do they defrost while the lining is getting close to being thick?


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Hope ur all ok.

It's ET day 2day and just waiting for my clinic to phone me. Im so nervous and excited couldnt sleep last night. Will let u know how it goes.

Have a nice day 
Katie xx


----------



## aussiegirl (Oct 20, 2004)

HI Katie,

Ohh hope today goes well  I'm on day 10 and this time next week i could be in the same position as you! It all feels quite sublime really to think in 3 weeks time we could be pregnant  Are you going to take it easy after the transfer? Taking anytime off work? Good luck and will be thinking of you
Andrea x

p.s. hi to everyone else


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Aussiegirl,

Ive got this week of as holiday and DH is off to he said he will look after me   

Will keep u posted

Katie xx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Katie Good luck for today and the phone call xxxx

Hi to everyone else

Caz.s xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Katie, sweet, how did it go?  Well I hope your DH will be spoiling you this week then!!!!  Sending you tonnes of   ,   and  .

We are having baseline on Wednesday.  I am a bit worried (thats probably a bit too strong but...   ) AF hasnt arrived, I have done  HPT and of course its negative, but I am now 6 days late.  I dont know if its related to the DRing, I almost forgot to do an injection last week so did it much later than normal.  Has this happened to anyone before?  Should I not worry, I just dont like the thought of having the scan whilst AF is in full flow - YUK!  and I dont know if it will affect ET if it arrived later?

How is everyone else?

Andrea, how are you?  How are you getting on with the pessaries?

Caz, what have you decided on the acu front?  Are you going to try Hill Lane?

Welcome to all the newbies.

Ells


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Ells

I made an appointment for next monday at hill lane. I think the alresford lady was just too far and I am also travellling to woking sao if i can cut travelling down anywhere I will

Its always hopefull if the dreaded AF is late I know whenever my AF is late (which is very very very rare) I do a test. I am not sure how FET works as this is my first attempt but I would call the clinic just to put your mind at ease.

Caz.s xx


----------



## Hebs (Sep 23, 2008)

Hello everyone, not been around for a while but a very Happy New Year to you all. Hope you all had a lovely break.

Ells - the d/r shuts down your reproductive system, so it can make thing go a bit wonky.  I agree with Caz, I'd give the clinic a call just to make sure. 

Veng, sorry I'm not sure when they do the deforst with a medicated cycle - anyone??

Katie - yikes! Hope everything went well today  

Andrea - I would LOVE to be on Coogee beach right now. It's so cold here!! (I'm in Ireland). They are saying it's going to be -6 tonight. Brrrrrrrr!!

Tikki - Could you maybe give the clinic a ring and ask them for timescales? I think it helps if you know what to expect. 

Hello to everyone. Lots of people here now!

I had a telephone consultation with my Consultant just before Christmas. Have decided that we'll try go to blastocyst with our 4 embies for the FET. Both of my IVFs have been 2 day transfers so it will be good to see if the frosties can make it to Day 5...


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Morning everyone

Hebs I too thought about blastcyst with my two frosties I too had 2 day trs with my IVF so I might mention it to consultant next visit. Not sure if I can do it with only two Good luck

Ebbs did you call your clinic

Katies how did yesterday go

How is everyone else I am now counting the days till I can get going again I not sure on dates yet till my appointment next week

Good luck everyone 

CAZ.S


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick post hope ur all ok.

Im now PUPO! With 1 embie on bored. The DR wouldnt put 2 back because of my age. Test day is 16th Jan but trying not to think about it yeah right.

Have a nice day ladies

Katie xxx


----------



## Hebs (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey Katie - Congrats on being PUPO! I'm sure the test date is the last thing on you mind!  

Caz - the way I'm looking at it is that even if all the embryos don't make it to blast, as least we'll know what's going on. Better finding out at that stage than after the 2WW methinks.  Not long till your appointmnet now...


----------



## smeaglesmoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi everyone, Happy New Year, Lets hope its a god one for us all with lots of BFP'S   .
i AM OFF TO HOSPITAL TOMORROW TO DISCUSS WHETHER TO HAVE NATURAL OR MEDICATED FET but hoping whichever one ,i will start this month as AF arrived today  

Take Care

Loux x


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi, have just joined this thread.  I went through my first IVF in October but got OHSS so am due to start down regging for FET on 20th Jan.  Am excited but really worried that the frosties won't be good enough quality to transfer.  It just seems to be one hurdle after another!  Good luck to everyone going through the same thing!


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

hey ladies 

just wanted to let you know that  i went back to the clinic yesterday for my follow up consultation  with dr hall  and she has agreed that we can start treatment in feb for FET  as i have 3 frosties  and she finally agreed to us having 2 put back this time  apparently 
we have  1 grade 1-2 5 cell  1 grade 2-3 4 cell  and  another grade 3-4 4 cell  put dont know enough about grading to if they are ok or not  

anyhows i hope everyones ok ? 
xxxx

xx


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome Jomag - its very busy on this thread!!!  Good luck for your treatment!!

Katie   on PUPO!!!  keep resting and let your embie snuggle in tight!!

Its getting really exciting now that we are starting!!!!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi everyone   ,

Katie - wow you are the first on this thread for 2009 - a sure positive sign.  Be strong and dont go near those HPT's   .

Well AF arrived today- few! Its very light but at least its here.  My acu lady said that she thinks the lack/late AF may be because of my late injection!  I also got my blood test results back for the clinic and my FSH levels are low. I panicked a bit yesterday as when I had them done last year they were all fine.  I am going to speak to the clinic after baseline tomorrow and see what they say.  It may be due tot he extra stress from selling the house etc but we'll see what they say tomorrow.

Hope you are all okay.

Ells


----------



## sledgegirl (Aug 21, 2006)

HI All

Can I join you too?  I have just had a Single FET done today so I'm back on the 2-week wait!  

Sending everyone lots of positive vibes...  
Love
Sledge
xx


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi there Ladies,

I soon to be a regular member on this thread as I am looking to have treatments after having BFP in Dec which resulted in my embryo's not developing. I have 8 frozen embryos in South Africa waiting to set up home in my womb in Feb 09. But waiting for the AF  happen before proceeding.

Take care for now, will keep checking on this thread for new developments.

Good luck Sledge

Lynn E


----------



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Hello everyone 

Ells good luck tomorrow at Baseline, glad AF arrived. Mine was late too by a few days and has been the worst AF ever   I've got my baseline Thursday so will keep you posted.

Good luck to all those with embies on board and to those of us getting ever closer to that stage  

D x


----------



## aussiegirl (Oct 20, 2004)

Hope you're taking it nice and easy Kate and sledge  Lots of daytime TV and herbal teas!!!!

I'm now on Day 12 and waiting to hear from the clinic with todays blood test results. I'm feeling quite nervous and emotional at the moment. Kind of dreading the transfer as i found it so painful last time. The ec was fine as i had fab drugs but i was crying and "clenching" during the ET  How have others found it? Still going for my acupuncture and i've just found out that there is a specialised IVF acup clinic along from the IVF clinic and they see you before and after the transfer  great idea espcially as my usual therapist is in Bali surfing!!

Has everyone else given up alcohol and caffeine for this tx? I'm missing my glass of wine at night  though still having lots of chocolate 

Hope everyone else is doing ok 
Love
Andrea x


----------



## sledgegirl (Aug 21, 2006)

HI there
thank you for the well wishes.

Aussie girl - I gave up coffee and alcohol the day before my ET.  When I did my ICSI cycle, I gave up alcohol, coffee, diet coke etc 6 weeks before....but with Christmas and NYE, all those plans went to pot.  I found ET a bit painful - I think it was the speculum that was the most uncomfortable.  Good luck - when will you ET be?

Love
Sledge

x


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Andrea - I was the same.  EC they sedated me, but ET I had a panick attack and found the whole thing uncomfortable.  I asked about this at follow up app and she said they would sedate me for ET next time!!  Why don't you ask to be sedated

Welcom seledgegirl - keep resting!!!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi everyone!  Welcome to all the newbies  

Welcome Sledgegirl congrats on being PUPO!  Rest up - take it easy and enjoy relaxing.  

Katie - how are you chick?  Nicely relaxed I hope.

Andrea, ET is always a little uncomfortable - its got to be one of the most undignified positions for us ladies that you could possibly be put in!  I think each clinic does the ET different, some do it where you have to have an ultrasound and therefore you are uncomfortable because you have a full bladder, our clinic just uses the speculum - no scan.  I know I dread it everytime as it can be quite painful for me because of my other health probs but the doctors tend to be a little more gentle!   Caroline - sedation sounds like a nice option to have!  

DMpink - good luck for baseline.

Our baseline went well today - having been quite worried about it all due to late AF and low FSH levels, everything is fine.  The nurse told me that the FSH only really matters when you are doing a full cycle not FET  - so should be no probs.  We are currently scheduled to have embies defrosted on 27th Jan, the docs will then keep an eye on them and if they are looking a bit slow, et with be on the 28th if they look okay to grow on a bit more ET will be on the 30th Jan.  So fingers crossed.  
My stress levels have been a bit high over the last 6-8 weeks - they peaked last night as my dad was taken into hospital yesterday - we were worried that is was a heart attack but the docs seem to think its a bad urine infection and poss kidney stones,.  So hopefully he will be released from hosptial at some point soon thsi evening.  My emotions have been a little bit all over the place and DH told me off for worrying too much!  I cant help it though but thankfully things are settling down and my Dad is okay so the emoitions can be kicked into place again and my stress levels are starting to come right down.  I feel quite knackered but at least we are heading in the right direction!

Sorry for the me post but it really helps to put it on paper sometimes. 
Thanks for helping ladies!

Good luck and lots and lots of   to everyone.

Ells


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Ells, don't worry that what we are all here for, to let emotions out or to let off steam!!  Hope your dad is ok.  DH tells me not to stress abiut work, family, him, etc, but I can't help it.  Have managed to get it to just me and DH - don't care about work and family, its only MIL who is problem, shes on holiday for 2 weeks, so I'm already less stressed!!!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Caroline   .  Hope that you dont get too stressed - but I know its easier said than done!

Dad is doing okay, he's still in hospital at the moment, they are still unsure as to what it is, could be gallstones, could be appendicitus.  Hopefully they will do some more scans/tests today and give him an answer.  He was comfortable last night when we saw him and he wants to come home, which is always a good sign.

Hope everyone else is okay.

Ells


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Morning All

Ells Hopw your dad Ok really good sign he wants to come home   

Caroiline S God family can be such a nightmare sometimes I am lucky I got a really good MIL its one of my BIL who is a complete arrogant idiot xxxx

Katies Hopw your chilling and trying to relaz and your DP is spoiling you xxx

Sledgegirl Congrats on being PUPO relax and try and chill xx

Aussiegirl I too am missing my glass of wine in the evening I must admit I cheated a little last night and used up a bottle of sparkling wine we had left over only a glass each for me and DP.

So where does everyone stand on giving things up. I didnt touch and alcohol for approx 2 months and basically treated myself like I was pregnant and ate what a pregnant woman should. I was a little but naughty on the caffeine front. A pregnant woman is supposed to have only 300 mgs of caffeine per day. Average cup of coffee is 75 so I had not more than three cups and used the leftover amount for things like chocolate etc.

With ET do we have to treat ourselves the same and what is everyone else doing. I am trying to do the water and the milk but I already starting to feel like an overbloated protein shake  

Hi to everyone else

Caz.s


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Hope ur all ok this thread is really getting started now.

Im ok thanks trying not to come on here much got DH to take my mind off things he is really looking after me. Only got 8 days till testing and it's flying by well it feels like it sometimes but sometimes it does  

Good luck with these who are pupo nad these who have started tx will speak soon.

Katie xxxxxx


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Caz S - I'm trying to eat healthy, haven't touched alcohol since September - before 1st cycle started, but never been much of a drinker, so not felt need to drink over Christmas - also DH doesn't drink which helps!!  Caffeine - down to 1 cup a day, 2 on weekends and bad days, but do like chocolate, I'm still under the guidelines.  Main thing I am doing in pregnancy vitamins - almost feel silly taking them, but was advised origionally to start on the 2 years ago!!!  Instead, I started in the few weeks before treatment started!


----------



## Alra (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello Ladies!

It is totally unexpected but it looks like I'm gonna join you!! 

Yesterday I got a call from my clinic, they said that if I wanted I could go in today for a scan and then if my lining was good, I can have FET in a few days. So I went in this morning and indeed my lining is fine and as soon as I detect an LH surge I need to go in for a scan. Transfer probably on Wed!!!!!

It's all happening so quickly I can't believe it! I'm a bit worried because I did not take aspirin as advised by my Dr (I did not think they would do it this month) and I have drunk (although never excessively) during Xmas. I also wanted to have acupuncture this cycle, but I suppose I can still have a couple of sessions.

Anyway, I hope to stay in this thread as unfortunately I've learnt that things can go down hill soooo quickly in the IVF world.

Let's hope this is our year!!  

Lots of love,
Alra xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Welcome Alra.  Wow nice of your clinic to keep you in the loop with the plan!!!  Still at least you havent had much time to get worked up over things.  You can still have some acu done, I am sure it will all help.  Good luck.

Good news, my dad is coming home today - yey!  They are still not sure what it is but, the good news is that he is feeling much better and his pains have gone.  

Caz, I have really limited my caffine intake, I am not a massive eater of chocolate so nothing to worry about there really.  I will have amybe 3-4 cups a week of a caffinated drink.  On the alcohol front, I decided to stop drinking from baseline, this time.  Before I stopped all together for the 2 months but the clinic have told me that keeping it too a minimum is fine, but to stop before  ET.  I am not a big drinker anyway.  I am trying to eat as healthily as I can so trying to avoid all the ready made sauces and stuff and have plenty of fresh fruit and veg.  I have been taking the Zita west vits as well, blooming expensive   but I am told they cover everything  - it will all be worth it when everything comes together.  I have found a realyl good site that has them a great prices if anyones interested.

Anyway, better go - I have been cheating at work!!!! reading the thread and now i want to go home!!

Take care everyone.

Ells


----------



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi everyone

Ells glad your Dad is feeling better   and glad baseline went well. My went well too and all on track, our ET date is set to be 26th Jan so very close to yours.

Alra good luck to you you'll probably find this is the one for you as you are not thinking about it for weeks before hand  

We're off to Egypt for a week tom, cant wait to chill and sleep, hopefully my lining will grow nice and juicy while I'm soaking up the sun   Will treat myself to a couple of drinks but will mainly eat really well if I can.

Good luck to everyon else

D x x


----------



## aussiegirl (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi everyone 

Welcome Alra. Wow this cycle is going to be quick for you- fingers crossed this is the one 

Ells Glad you're dad is now out of hospital and is feeling better. Will be one thing off your mind and hopefully less stress. What do you mean you don't eat lots of chocolate!!!!  I thought all women did     Unfortunetely that is my down fall - i have a very sweet tooth though only for "good" choclate. Green and black organic is wonderful and we also have a fab ice cream shop 5 min walk from our house so i often go there.

I've reduced my wine intake since beginning of cycle and have only had 2 glasses of wine. I haven't given myself a hard time about it as the night i cracked open the bottle was a shocker  All of a sudden everyone i know is falling pregnant with their second. Even though i have Hamish, the emotions are still there when you hear how easily people fall pregnant. Everyone i know falls first go and these are women who are in their late 30's. I just wish we could fall pregnant from a loving, fun sexual encounter  instead of through jabs, medical procedures, people looking at your bits and pieces!!! I certainly don't feel as down as first time aorund and i feel very blessed to have a child but it still feels unfair  I even bumped into someone who knew i had difficulties conceiving and she and her hubbie told me how she fell pregnant first go and that he feels hard done by because he didn't get to have his wicked way more often   Why do people have to tell us this? Its hard because i don't know anyone else inthe same position as either my freinds have babies easily or their approaching 40 and are single and have their own issues re pregnancy. At least my dh understands(and of course you all!)

To top it off i went for day 14 bloods and scan today and it looks like i might not be ovulating! My endo lining is 10cm which i think is good but my biggest follicle is only 11cm and it needs to be 20cm for ovulation. Now i'm worrying that my eggs are deteriorating. My cycle might be canceled though of course i'm just guessing as i haven't had my blood results yet! God i feel stressed! Somehow i thought this cycle would be easy but somehow i still feel in a tizz about it all(and very emotional   Sorry for going on and on.

Hope everyone else is having an easier time of it. Thank goodness its friday and dh is around at the weekend. 
Take care
Andrea x


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi
Can i join , i am also going to have FET soon, but i would need to transfer my embryos to uk, as they are 4 frozen blasts in the usa clinc. I am working to improve my ining as it needs close monitoring


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Welcome Choice 4, which clinic are you going to in the UK?  Hvae you tried drinking fresh pineapple juice and eating brazil nuts - apparently they are supposed to help with your lining.

Andrea,  dont panic yet, you still have some time to see if things change.  When are you going to be hearing from the clinic about your bloods?  On the chocolate front, I dont really have a sweet tooth but I do go through phases!    

Hi to everyone else, hope everything is going well.

Katie and Sledgegirl hope you are doing okay - sending you lots and lots of     and    and of course sticky vibes!

Ells


----------



## sledgegirl (Aug 21, 2006)

HI Everyone,

Ells - rested for Wed and Thursday but today has been pretty busy.  We are moving house at the end of the month so having some things done before we move in.  Have spent the day liaising with carpenters and builders.  Thought I'd be there for about an hour but was there for 5!  Got back around 3pm and had a little sleep though.  

Andrea - this is what the site is for - a chance to let off steam sometimes.  I understand how you feel when everyone around you falls pregnant easily.  We are very blessed and have a darling little boy and are now trying for another child.  I'm hoping and praying my FET works and thought it would be easier this time around.  It's still emotional and a trying time but I hold onto the fact we are so blessed.  

Choice4 - how exciting that they called you so soon.  Good luck.

Ells - how are you feeling?  Glad your Dad is coming out of hospital.  

Must dash - little boy calling.

Love
Sledge
x


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Evening ladies!!

Alra - great news about starting treatment, and so soon!!!     

Ells - glad your dad is out of hospital...one less thing to worry about!!  

Dmpink - hope you have a fab time in Egypt   , I'm so jealous...would be nice to go somewhere warm when its soooooo cold   here!!!!

Andrea - its natural to feel like that when people fall pg so easily around you.  Over the last year, 4 of my friends have had their first babies, and so easily....just hope we get our first before they all start on the second one!!!  On the bright side, I will be then only pg one if this works!!!  Hope everything gets sorted with your bloods and your eggs get better    

Choice4 - welcome!!!   with starting treatment and getting your embies over safely from USA!!

Sledgegirl - you mad girl moving house while going through treatment!!!  hope it all gose well!!!    

Everyone else....


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks all, I have not got a uk clinic as such but looking into LFC, ARGC and fertility academy any one got any imput on these clinics
I am having hysteroscopic surgery at hammasmith hospital by Dr Trew to deal with my lining problems, so when things improve then I would do my transfer
Good luck all


----------



## sledgegirl (Aug 21, 2006)

Choice4 - we are having treatment at Guys and St Thomas's and have been pleased so far.

Caroline - not much choice in the whole moving thing - we've been trying to move out of our flat into a house for ages so it's time to go!  We managed to sell our flat back in August and took a 6 month rental until we found a house.  I'm looking forward to the extra space.

Katie - hope you are still taking it easy.  When is your test date?  

Hi to everyone else - sorry it takes me a while to remember everyones names.  I'm sure I'll be on board soon!

Love
Sledgegirl
xx


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Sledgegirl ~ How r u chick ? sending u    My test date is 16th Jan only 7 days to go. When is ur's ?

Ells~ How r u hunni hope ur ok and hope ur dad is ok to   

Dmpink~ Hope ur having a great time in Egypt. We went there for our honeymoon last year and it was lovely.

Hope everyone else is ok.

Im doing ok DH has been looking after me and not letting me do anything. Sometimes I feel positive and that it has worked but then sometimes I feel it hasn't. Hate all this waiting but only 7 days to go till we find out. Ive been told by DH and my sister not to test early last time I did but this time Im going to try not to.

have a nice night girls.

Katie xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Katie,  really glad you are feeling okay and that DH is looking after you.  It is so hard not to test, last time I kept myself busy so that I didnt think about it, but the time before, almost the whole of the second week, i kept having to stop myself from testing!  Be brave and dont do it.  

My dad is doing okay, he has to see the doc again next week and has to have an ultrasound - i reckon hes got gallstones or kidney stones, but he was in so much pain that they gave him morphine.  He does need to loose some weight as he makes a good father christmas!  The good thing is that he is at home and looking well.

Sledgegirl, how are you feeling?  We are in the process of moving too, it wasnt so much of a had too but I really wanted too - getting a bit fed up with parking and busyness of our road, plus we need a bigger kitchen - you couldnt swing a cat in ours its sooooooooo small.  We are hoping that we are on track to exchange next week and completed the Friday before ET all being well.  We are both really looking forward to actually finally getting there - it has been a long long journey.  Goodluck with everything.

Choice 4,  havent been at the clinics you mention but we are at the Woking Nuffield, they have been really good.  They have a good reputation but I believe there is a bit of a waiting list.  Good luck with your appointment on your lining, hopefully they will be able to get it going quickly.

Caroline S - How are you feeling?

How is everyone else?

Have a good, relaxing Sunday.

Ells


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello everyone...only 1 more sleep to go....I can't wait, really excited to be moving forward with it all....

Katie...not long left     

To the mad girls moving house -     

Having a relaxing afternoon today, pottering around the house, reading, watching films, etc.....will update you all tomorrow night when I have a sore bottom from the injection!!!


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Hello Ladies...
                    Well as you can see only 4 days to go for me. I have been totally chilled about everything. But today I have  just felt really stressed with people. 
some people at work are really getting to me to the point i want to   with Anger..... They don't know anything about my treatment.... I am a really relaxed person  
Anybody Else stressed out...
Well apart from the ones moving   
We went to Egypt on our honeymoon too. Then Luxor last september. Visited the pyramids etc... Fab.
Hope you all having a good evening ? xx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

i start my DR tomorrow morning 
hope you all had good wekends


----------



## ernie (Sep 25, 2008)

Hello everyone

Could I please join your thread? We have 3 frozen embies from our IVF in Sept.  All going well I will have them implanted in a couple of weeks. We are going to try for a natural cycle and have to go for my first scan on the 10th day of my cycle. I am on day 2 today.

I don't know how I feel about it all at the moment. But I am relieved that I have a chance without the whole IVF as I had a tough time with OHSS. So I suppose we are just praying at the moment.

Good luck to all of you.

Ernie


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

welcome to all the newbies - this is a very busy but very supportive thread   .

Starfaith - i know exactly what you mean.  I work in a very small office so everyone knows but my temper and stress levels have been short and little things really bug me   .  I am trying not to let things get to me but it is soooooo tough sometimes. Keep your chin up Chick.

Ernie - good luck with the natural FET - its really is so much easier then the full cycle.

Veng- hope it goes well.  I have reduced down to 20m's now so its not so bad and I have started my progynova.  We're getting closer   

Caroline - how are you sweetie?  The moving house thing is a good change....  my logic is that it will give us something else to focus on.  Plus i know about 3-4 people who have fallen PG when they moved   so its an omen    !!!

Katie, hows it going?  Thinking of you sweetie.

Sledgegirl, have you got loads of packing to do?  We have managed to do quite a bit, we must have gotten half way now!

Hope everyone else is okay.

Ells


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

morning ladys
well i have had my first sniff of my DR drugs my noise is all tingley


----------



## aussiegirl (Oct 20, 2004)

Evening all (its evening here in sydney!)

There are now quite a few of us going through it all this month- lets hope its a lucky one for us all  Hello to all the newbies  

veng- Gosh i've never had to do the sniffing! Is it better than the jabs? 

Ernie- I'm also doing a nat fet and thought it would be a breeze after the whole cycle but like you, i'm not quite sure what to think or feel. Hope you ovulate on time and that those embies snuggle in nicely 

katie- How are you doing? Keeping busy and distacting yourslef from the pee sticks?  Are you having any symptoms? Hope you're keeping relaxed and taking good care of yourself 

Well i finally found out today that i'll be having my transfer this saturday after having my "surge" today. To start the pessaries on wednesday and to have ANOTHER blood test on friday. My arms are covered in bruises as i've had blood tests for 8 days in a row  Getting a bit nervous especially as the time seems to be going so slowly but at least work is busy and i have quite a few nights out this week. Going on a date with dh tomorrow to the cinema.  Its what we miss the most now since we had our son.

I'm just watching the Golden globes as theres nothing else on tv! Brad Pitt- so gorgeous but why is he wearing alwful sunglassess??

Hope you're all well
Andrea xx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

aussiegirl- not sure if its better than gabs i had injections with stimming but for DR i have nasal spray.good luck for saturday


----------



## Alra (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello fellow FETers,

Yesterday I tested positive, I had a 27mm follicle on my right ovary and today's scan showed that the follicle has burst. All going well, I should have the transfer on Friday afternoon    To be honest, after the huge disappointment of last time (no transfer due to OHSS), I still can't believe I'll really manage to have an ET. I am now   that my 5-day embryos survive the thaw (please, please!!). I've read somewhere that blastocysts have a smaller survival rate 

aussiegirl, Ernie, natural FET is really a piece of cake compared to a fresh cycle!

katiechick, you're nearly there, come on!!!

ells, I'm glad you're dad is feeling better. I had kidney stones and they are sooooo painful!

 to everybody else. 

A big  

Alra xxx


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Well what a day...I have started treatment!!!!!  

Got to LGI at 10am, app at 10.15.....went in at 10.05!!!!! when the nurse, Jill, appologised for keeping me waiting!!!!!  Anyway, was scanned, she said my left ovary was slightly polycystic and did I know  I said no, she said, Oh it'll be fine....so did I have this before and not know or is this an effect of the IVF drugs?? Who knows!!!  Then filled in forms, went to pharmacy, then HAD TO PAY!!!!!!     We said that we could now have funding, but unfortunatley we had not been informed properly how it all works.  

If you self-fund an IVF cycle, any frozen embryos you get, you have to self fund!!!!!  Only when you start again do you have the oportunity for a funded cycle!!!!  So, we have 7 frosties which will be thawed as 2, 2, and 3, so we will have to pay for all 3 FET cycles!!!!  If the NHS had paid, then they would have funded these for us!!!!  How unfair is that!!!!  Any DH has written a polite, but firm letter saying that we are not impressed with this and we are appealing...again!!!

Anyway, then went back to the clinic for Prostap injection to be given by the nurse and now wait for 2 weeks for scan!!!  Finished at 11.30, so not too bad really, apart from paying.  Thought we would be ok as an invoice hadn't been sent....the invoice was waiting for us at clinic  

Anyway, my bum, well she did it high up, nearer my hip, is aching and tender, but otherwise fine.

Sorry for the me post - hope everyone is ok and    to those with app this week!!!


----------



## sledgegirl (Aug 21, 2006)

HI All

Caroline - fab news about starting your cycle.  Not good news about payment though.  The only thing I would say is that FET cycles are much cheaper than a full IVF cycle.  However, if the results are positive (which we pray and hope they will be), the NHS gets away without funding you at all!  

Aira - good luck for Friday.  

Aussiegirl - good luck for Saturday.  Gosh it is all go here!

Ells - yes, quite a bit of packing to do. In fact everything!  Oh dear!  When are you due to move?

Well, sadly I'm worried that it will be a BFN because I really feel like my period is coming.  The worst thing is that I can't remember when my last period was and can't calculate when my period is actually due.  I'm sure it is today but maybe not!!  What a poor memory I have.  Life is too busy.  I've been having a lot of period symptoms - tiredness etc.  I don't want to think negatively though......  Saturday is such a long way away.  At least I have work for the rest of the week so that will keep me occupied. 5 more nights to go and fingers crossed my period doesn't come!  Annoyingly I keep rushing off to check my knickers   (I remember this from the last time).

Sorry about the me post...

Catch up with you all soon.

Love
Sledge
xx


----------



## ernie (Sep 25, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind words and thoughts but it doesn't look like I'll be joining this thread yet after all.

I rang my clinic today to book my 10 day scan to be told they can't do it till Feb.  They are moving the clinic to a different building and won't have the lab ready in time. I did know they were moving but it was meant to be Dec and thought that they would be ready by the time I would be going.
I was so disappointed but as DH says 'we've waited this long, whats another month.' I supposse he's rite but these months don't half add up!

So by this time next month all you lovely ladies will all have your answers and I pray that that you all get a BIG YES.

Good luck to you all
Ernie x


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Ernie
what clinic are you at is it LFC?, i also know they were moving labs


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Sledgegirl dont give up yet   , i know how hard it is but try and stay positive   .  Until AF arrives you are still PUPO !!!  We are hoping to complete and move on 23rd, we are not far off paperwork etc wise but really want to move  before ET!

Caroline, hope the soreness eases off soon.  welcome aboard!

Ernie, still be nice to hear from you, let us know how you get on.

Katie, sweet, hows it going?  Sending you lots of    

Hows is everyone else?


Ells


----------



## ernie (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi 

Choice4 no its Queen Elizabeth's in Gateshead. Sound like theres alot of lab moving going on!

Thanks ells. Yeah I'll keep intouch.

Ernie.x


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Morning Ladies. Well my car is still in the garage. Cambelt snapped.... Thats not going to be cheap...  So I have taken one week off now as early holiday which will be quite cool to relax.... Had my last scan yesterday morning. On the lovely pessaries now. 400mg. Doubled from last time... We are having 2 embryo's put in tomorrow. So today I'm having a day at home waiting for the embryologist to call me to tell me how they are doing. We are taking 7 out for thawing, Same as our last cycle. Can't believe it's tomorrow.    
ERNIE That is so annoying about your clinic. Our Department moved but still managed to keep everything to plan. We just had to go to one place for one thing then the other for another... .... Hang in there. Yes it feels like forever waiting. Last cycle I ohss spent 6 days in hospital had to wait 4 months to have transfer. I was devastated to the point i lost all hope.... But we need to be strong xx  
hope you all have a good day whatever you are all doing?
xxx


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Starfaith -   for tomorrow!!!!!  SO exciting!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alra (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello ladies,

starfaith good luck for tomorrow!!! How do you feel? 
aussiegirl, you'll have the transfer on Sat, right? 
I'll have mine on Fri... Hey, we'll go through the mad 2ww together!!!  

sledgegirl, don't give up hope   It's not over until you see the   witch!! 

Caroline S, well done on starting treatment. 

Hello ells, Choice4, veng and overyone else...

I'm getting a bit anxious now, will I finally get my first ET?  

Love,
Alra xxx


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey Ladies I feel absolutely fine.... Spoken with the embryologiost. He thawed out 6. Is waiting to see if they divide anymore. Might do transfer friday he will let me know tomorrow morning... by 10. If I go for it tomorrow i will go in at 2pm... What ever gives me the best chance is good with me.. xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Good luck starfaith    keep us posted!

Alra and Andrea, I'll be thinking of you both good luck.

Sledgegirl - hope everything is okay, Try and stay positive    .

Katie, any signs?

Had acu this evening,  I fell asleep and I now feel knackered!  I really seem to be feeling more tired this time, dont know why, might be the drugs but then again it may just be me   .  

Hope everyone else is okay, sending you all lots and lots of       .  

Elly


----------



## aussiegirl (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi

Thanks for your thoughts  Its thursday morning here and i have 2 days until ET. i go in at 930 saturday morning after having acupucture at 820 and then again after the transfer. Started my pessaries last night which i was very nervous about but it was fine. I go in for a blood test tomorrow morning to make sure my prog levels are good and then they defrost my one blast first thing saturday morning.  I am so anxious about saturday. Also very weepy all this week  Is anyone else feeling like this? I'm trying not to think too much about the 2ww yet and afterwards but its hard as this is our only blast. The thought of a full cycle again is not good but dh was saying we should chat about that once we have to. Ahhhh this is just so difficult! Hope you're all coping better than me 

Starfaith- Good luck for tomorrow. Hope your embies thaw nicely and you ET goes well 

Alra- Yip looks like we can go crazy on the 2ww together  We can make sure we don't get tempted to test early   Good luck for the ET.

Katie and sledgegirl- How are you holding out? Are you being good and not testing early? Lots and lots of luck for testing 

Ells- Good to see that you can relax and fall asleep with acupuncture  Are you going each week? How is your dad doing? 

I have a day off work today and my son is in daycare. Was hoping for a lie in but my neighbour has a gardner in and hes been cutting the grass etc since 8am  So instead i'm away for a swim as we're having a heatwave at the moment. I have to make sure i don't get too hot once the embie is on board.

Take care
Andrea x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Andrea -   you are right it is very hard but you have every right to feel the way you do, you dont need to feel bad or guilty or sorry for feeling like this.  The whole thing plays with your emotions and some of the meds that you have to take dont help.  We are all here for support and dont forget you are not doing this on your own we are here   .  Good luck for Saturday.  Enjoy relaxing for the rest of the day!  

We my dad is doing good, he saw the doc today and they think that he passed a large gallstone.  He just has to wait for the results of the CT scan that he had on Tuesday to find out if he has anymore and then they will decide what has to happen.  He feels very releived, as do the rest of us.

My acu is great, I really feel chilled out when I have it.  I have been going weekly since I started down regging, my lady likes to see you before you have transfer (she sees you before you go to the clinc) then after all on the same day as ET and then back to weekly.

Starfaith, thinking of you sweet, how did it go?    

Alra good luck!

Katie and Sledgegirl, hope you are both okay?

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing well.

Elly


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey Girls

Ells~ Glad Ur dad is doing OK and glad the acu is helping u feel chilled out  

Starfish~ Hope everything is OK Hun  

Aussiegirl~ Hope Ur OK Hun we are all here for u   Hope u enjoyed Ur swim and wish we had a heat wave  

Sledge~ Hope Ur OK don't give up yet but I know how Ur feeling Hun  

A big   to everyone I have missed hope Ur all OK. 

I've had a bit of a cry this morning as I've got period pains wanted to do a test this morning but couldn't bring myself to do one as I don't want it to be over yet. Have got to be at the clinic for 12:30 tomorrow have got work first and don't know how I will concentrate. Don't know if i will test before work of just wait till I go the clinic wot do u ladies think ?

Katie xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Katie, sweetie     , dont give up yet!  I know this goes against the advice of the clinic and the test   but I would test in the morning, what do you have to loose by knowing?  Its always tough, but I guess you have the back up of a second test at the clinic and that will confirm things.  I have read lots of posts on here where people have said that they thought their AF was coming but it all turned out okay.  Try and keep     .

Extra big   , thinking of you.

Elly


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Elly~ Thanks Hun. Think I will test b4 work 2moro just so I know what to expect when I go to the clinic 2moro. 
Thanks for thinking of me.

Katie xxx


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Katie        for tomorrow!!!

Everyone else  

Just a quick post tonight, not in a good mood, feeling hormonal and AF is due Monday.  Having a bad time at work adn another job has come up in Leeds, so tempted to apply, but not sure now is the best time.  The closing date isn't til 11th Feb, so going to think about it when I feel less hormonal.  DH is in sympathy with me too - bless!!!  I said I feel hormonal and he said me too!!!!

Going to pig out in front of TV tonight and maybe have a cry later!!!


----------



## sledgegirl (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi All

Katie - totally know how you feel.  I'm feeling really   at the moment as I really feel like it's going to be a BFN.  I know I have to be positive though.  I would probably do the test in the morning - I don't think I could wait a moment longer.  A word of consolation - I had bleeding before test day last time so was convinced it was over....but I did have a BFP.  SO please even though you have cramps don't despair just yet.     for tomorrow.

Thanks to everyone for your kind thoughts.  It's great knowing I have some support and understanding.

Andrea - good luck for Saturday.  

Starfaith and Aira - good luck for tomorrow.  Thinking of you.

Hi to everyone else.

Love
Sledgegirl
xx


----------



## aussiegirl (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi

katie,
I agree with the others -do a pee test in the morning. Thats what i plan to do as i would rather know whilst i'm at home and with dh around than if i was out and about or at work when the clinic rang. I did this last time. Hope you're having a good night sleep whilst i write  

Ells- Good news about your dad  Thats great that you can have acupuncture both before and after. n my last cycle i just had it before but supposodly the advice has chnaged now to before and after. I really believe it helps so fingers crossed.

Well had my blood test today and my prog levels are good. Got to be over 30 and their 65  My ET time has been put back to 12 noon now as my consultant has 5 ec to do before me. Luckily the acupuncture clinic and babysitter have been flexiable!  This time tomorrow it'll be over an di can just relax all weekend and do nothing 

How long is everyone going to rest for after ET? Are you taking time off work? I'm just having the weekend and then back into work monday. Think i would rather be at work keeping my mind occupied with all the unwell adolescents i work with!

Hope you're`all feeling good
Lots of   to you all
Andrea x


----------



## sledgegirl (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Katie

I'm thinking of you.  Good luck.    

Sledge
xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Katie    hope the test goes okay.

Andrea, good luck for tomorrow.  Hope everything goes well.  
My plans are to take the week off after ET but we will hopefully be moving next Friday so I will have some sorting out to do which will keep me occupied.  

Sledge,  good luck for tomorrow    .  How are you feeling?

Starfaith, how are you hun?

This should make you all laugh   .  I had a panic yesterday I was in the kitchen just reading off my treatment timetable and I though I hadnt been injecting enough buseralin   , So I had one of those girly screamy seconds, DH just stood there and shook his head - then I re-read the timetable and realised I was fine, it was the progynova that I was reading   .  I am sure this time my brain has become affected by the D'ring!  I still got moaned at by DH for not reading my plan properly   .  I used the drugs as my excuse!!!!  

We are off to Cardiff tomorrow to visit family, so probably will not be logging in but I will be thinking of those of you that are testing.

Elly


----------



## Alra (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello ladies,

just a quick one. I'm going today for ET at 2 p.m. The embryologist called this morning to ask how many embryos she should thaw. We decided to go for two...  

I'm getting really nervous now... 

Will let you know how it went later.

Love,
Alra xxx


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Just wanted to let u know it was a bfn for us again. We have a follow up appointment in May. We r totally upset and gutted. Thankyou for all ur advice and support.

Im going to take a break from ivf and ff as it's getting to much to cope with. I wish u all the best of luck with ur treatment and hope u all get a bfp u deserve.

Take care 
Katie xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Katie hun    I am so sorry.  Dont give up sweet.  Take some me time out and build yourselves back up.  You will get there.  Thinking of you.

Ells


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Alra,

good luck for ET, hope it all goes well.  Let us know.

Elly


----------



## Alra (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh Katie hun, I'm really sorry. Your turn will come, I'm sure. Hand in there!!  

Take some time off and look after yourself and DH. I'm sure you'll soon find the energy to try again...

Loads of love,
Alra xxx


----------



## Alra (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok, ladies, I'm finally PUPO... my first time ever!!! I must say that, perhaps because of the bad experience I had last time, I was really nervous, I was very cold and even shivering. I had to make a conscious effort to stand still during the transfer. 

It's 2ww now for me...  

How is everyone else doing?

Love,
alra xxx


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Katie -     I'm so sorry to hear your news!!!  Keep trying, it will happen to us all one day!!!   

PUPO girls -     

Everyone else


----------



## sabrinna (Apr 20, 2008)

_*HAVING TRANSFER NEXT TUESDAY, DEFROSTING 3, LOTS OF HOPE AND PETRIFIED AT THE SAME TIIME.
BUT I'LL HOLD MY BABY IN 2009  *_


----------



## aussiegirl (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi all 

katie- so sorry to hear about your result  I hope that you and your dh are able to support each other and keep believing that it will happen one day. Take care of yourself and sending you lots of hugs 

Alra- I'm one day behind you . Had my transfer today with my one blast and now on the dreaded 11 day wait! I test on the 28th. Thankfully its not  a day i work so i can potter about and wait for the phone call. Mind you i plan to do a pee stick that morning just to prepare myself.

I'm going to post this somewhere else as well but was wondering if any of you have had a fet with a blast before? though my blast defosted yesterday with 90% of its cells, it decreased to 50-70% over night but was beginning to regenerate again this morning. Not sure what to make of this as i'm trying to be positive and i figure when some ladies have BFP from 4-8 cell embryos my blast stil stands a chance.

Who's next for transfer? 
Have a great weekend
Andrea x


----------



## sledgegirl (Aug 21, 2006)

Andrea and Aira - good luck ladies.  Thinking of you all.

Sadly for us it was a BFN today.  Totally gutted and emotional about it.  We have one frostie left so it will be back on the roller coaster for me sometime later this year.

I wish everyone lots of luck for their FET's this month.

Love
Sledge
xxx


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

Katie and Sledge - i am so sorry    I've been lurking (am due FET next month) and was so hoping for good news for you both. Sending you lots of love. Sue x


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Sledgegirl      So sad,   for next time!!!!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Sledge   I am so sorry hun. Take care of yourselves, we are all thinking of you.

Alra and Andrea congrats on being PUPO.  

Andrea apparently you shouldnt worry about the embies loosing cells, we were told by our clinic that it is quite normal   .  The fact that it started to divide again is a really good sign.  There are quite a few stories/experiences on FF from others whose embies had this and they got that elusive BFP.  Good luck sweetie.      Are you having anymore acu?

Dont know whose next for ET but good luck.  We are having our last scan before ET on Wednesday - lining check  .    ET is scheduled for 30th but will be in the 28th if the embies dont look like they will make it to blast.  These are our last 2 from our first fresh cycle.     .

We have almost finished packing everything ready for the big move on either 23rd or 26th, all being well   .  Luckily,  we have sold our sofa to my cousin and the fridge freezer, dishwasher and washing machine to DH's friends mum - the less we have to move the better!  We will be having a lot of building work done so we dont want loads of furniture in the way that will get dirty and dusty etc.  When we move we are going to have to change GP's, which hopefully will mean that we will get someone to fight our corner for a go on the NHS - we have been told that even though I have a condition which is known to cause infertility we dont meet the criteria- according to their 'requirements' you have to have a long standing serious diagnosed condition, which according to everyone else i have but when it comes to IVF I dont   , I'ld like them to see and feel what all of this is like, IVF, cronhs etc.  Still we have our ray of hope coming home at the end of the month    .

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing well and not being too badly affected by this awful weather.

Ells


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Ells - I know how you feel re funding, I think the NHS count on the fact that if you really want a family, then you will pay however much it costs to get one.  I get so crossed especially when you can get abortions for free....don't get me started.  We are appealing again and have asked for a refund as they agreed to let us have a free go, but too late as we paid and now have 7 frosties which we have to pay for first!!!

Had reflexology yesterday which was different to how I thought it would be, but have booked to go again in a few weeks.  She asked if I found it difficult to relax, I said yes, she said I thought so, so now I have ordered the Zita West CD to try and relax over the next few weeks!!  The meal with MIL didn't happen as DH had a migraine, how convenient, but she is coming round this afternoon instead.  If she mentions me having accupunture I'll flip!!  Not is a good mood today, had a proper tantrum with DH today then stomped of into the bath with candles and read my book, feel better now!!!  Can't believe how much I feel affected this time round, so hot and grumpy....when will it end?!?!?!

Hello to everyone!!!

    to the PUPO's and those having treatment this week!!!


----------



## nuunuufrufru (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi Everyone

I'm having a natural FET after failed IVF in Nov 08.  I had a scan on day 3 - all o.k.  Next scan this Thursday (DAY 9) then Sat (11) - fingers crossed.  
I have 11 frosties and i think we're going to air on the side of caution and have 3 defrosted - although i keep changing my mind to 4.  This time our embryos are going to be carried onto blastocysts.  So will i have them put in 5 days after expected ovulation or sooner Need a rough idea to let work know.  Our clinic are very keen for me to have just one put back but must confess if two survive to blastocyst i'm tempted to have two put back.  So many decisions..... 

Sorry to those who it hasn't worked for this time - don't give up!!! And Good Luck to everyone going for FET soon

Love and bubbles to all xxxx


----------



## Alra (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome nuunuufrufru,

I just had a natural FET and we also had to face the decision on whether to go for one or two embryos: I have now two blastos on board, and I'm glad 'coz I'm terrified that it might not work and the thought of having two embryos, and therefore a better chance   , feels a bit reassuring. But of course it's your choice... 

I believe clinics have received directions to push for single ETs in order to reduce twin pregnancies, and they are doing it.

 to everybody!!

Alra xxx


----------



## aussiegirl (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi 

Just wanted to touch base as its quite quiet on this thread at the moment. Hope you're all keeping positive and anxiety levels are at a manageable level! Only got 8 days now until test day which i think makes me the next person to test  I'm coping much better now that the embie is on board as i know theres not a lot i can do now except wait. Hubbie is treating me like i'm pregnant already- no lifting, housework etc. i LOVE it 
Have a great day-i'm off to work now 
Andrea x


----------



## nuunuufrufru (Nov 30, 2008)

Hiya

HI Aussiegirl -  sounds like your doing well.  Do you think it is less stressful this time having FET than the IVF because theres not so many scans and your'e not having to worry about taking the drugs at the right times etc.  How many did you have defrosted and how many do you have on board this time?? I hope it goes quick for you the two week wait is the worst.  

Alra - Thanks for your reply!!!  Were your blastos transferred 5 days after ovulation then?? How many did you have defrosted??  

Caroline let me know what the Zita West CD is like.  I could do with something like that to relax me.  

Good luck to all.  I hope its been sunny where you are its been lovely here today. 

Nuunuufrufru xxxx


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi girls!!!

Hope everyone is ok!!!

We are both down tonight, our BF's have told us they are 8 weeks pg and they were worried about telling us!!  So unfair, their first daughter (an accident) isn't 1 yet, and now they are expecting baby no2 (another accident).  We are really pleased for them but still that pang of jealousy hits!!

Nuunuufrufru - going to try the CD tonight with a long soak in the bath!!

Andrea and Alra - keep resting!!!


----------



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Evening everyone

Firstly wanted to say to Katie and Sledge I am so sorry, what an awful time for you   I hope you find the syrength to pick yourselves up and try again some time soon.

Caroline S - Its so tough to hear friends news of a pregnancy I feel the same as my BF is 21 weeks, got PG no problem and I work with her every day, and she sits next to another lady who is nearly 8 months so they talk about it all day long and I just look on with such feelings of jealousy. It will be us soon  

Alra & Andrea I hooe you guys are feeling ok, I wish you all the luck   

Aussiegirl - Hi, so pleased for you, it is great being PUPO, enjoy every moment and I hope you continue to take it easy and get that BFP that you are due  

Nuunuufrufru - I hope all your scans go to plan. We had two transferred last cycle and got a BFP, and I too felt better knowing that my chances were better, and to be honest if twins is the outcome then halleluah (spelt that wrong I think  )

Ells - glad your dad s better and I hope the move is all going to plan, you must be so busy. I hope your lining scan goes ok, tomorrow I think  

My week in Egypt ws lovely,just what I needed, I slept so much, at least 10 hours every night and the odd doze on the sunbed too   looked a bit weird in my bikini, all white with bruises on my tummy but bothered! I really felt positive and happy and was sure my lining would be nice and juicy, but went for scan today and they say its only 5.2mm and they need it to be at least 7-10 so am gutted  

I am to increase my HRT tablets to 6 a day and go back on Friday to see if it has grown. Please let it grow   They said if not I would have to abandon the cycle and possibly have a Hyster something or other to look at my uterus, so now I am totally scared and freaked out. Has anyone had this happen to them before?

I have been eating protein, having reflexology, drinking grapefruit juice (read this somewhere but am worried it should be pinapple instead) oh man I am not sure what else to do I only have three days to try and get it to grow. Why is my body not playing ball?

Sorry to go on on my first post for ages. Thanks for being there everyone, its such an up and down experience isn't it 

D x x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Andrea, how are you feeling?  I do hope that you are making the most of your DH doing all the chores!   .  Hope that you are managing to keep away from those pee sticks   .

Hi D, Egypt sounds wonderfully relaxing !  Dont panic about your lining, I have been told to eat brazil nuts and drink pineapple juice by fellow FF ladies.  The worst thing to do is get stressed over it, easier said then done but hopefully everything will be fine.  There is a thread somewhere on FF about what to eat and take etc I can remember reading it when we doing our 2nd ET.

Caroliine   ,  I think we all know exactly how you feel.  It just seems so easy for everyone including those people on the telly!  Our time will come though, keep thinking   thoughts!

Nu, welcome to the thread   , I am assuming that you are having a natural FET?  Good luck for your scan on thursday.

Alra, how are you sweetie?  How are you feeling?  

Well we have lining scan tomorrow, early   , we will have to make sure that we leave home with plenty of time (the M3 was not good this morning!).  I feel a bit fluey today, I ache across my hips dont know if its anything or just tiredness -I have had 14 and a half hour day at work today, so feel pretty wacked!  Going to go and have nice long bath in a mo and chill out!

Hello to everyone else hope you are doing okay.

Ells


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hello lovely ladies!

Hope you are all okay.

D, how are you sweetie? Did you find the thread about what to eat and what supplements to take?

Alra, Andrea hope you guys are resting up and your embies are snuggling in nicely.     .

Caroline, how are you guys?

Well we had lining scan this morning and to my great surprise it has measured at the thickest I have ever had!  I was really expecting them to say that is wasnt going to be think enough so got a pleasant surprise when the nurse said it was 8.9 (I'm normally right on the 8 border) i couldnt believe it.   .  Got the bum bullets ready to start them on Sunday   .  We are getting close now. The next worry is the defrost and then the growing on       .

How is everyone else?  It seems to be a bit quiet here at the mo.  Where are you ladies with your treatment schedules?


Ells


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Ells - sounds exciting!!!! You are so close to then end, keep going     
I'm down at the moment....AF should have arrived Monday, but nothing, now starting with cough and cold...     Going away Friday for long weekend so guessing cough, cold and AF will make it a nice weekend.....anyway, got scan Moday on way home, so hope that everything is ok as AF is late.  My moods are all over the place, worried about AF being late, having tantrums, want to cry, etc....being totally irrational about everything, but keep saying to myself its just the hormones and have to be positive.  I'm ok really just want to SCREAM!!!!!!!


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Anyone which clinincs in UK use virification method to freeze the embryos.
This method is meant to allow about 99% thawing  and survival when it is defrosted.
Virification is used a lot in USA


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Choice,

I think there is a clinic in Oxford that does this but I dont know what its called.  They had a section on the BBC news last year about the clinic as they were also doing a new technique which didnt involve stimming and they mentioned about the 'new' freezing technique.

Caroline,  hun, its definately the meds and the hormones!   I think this time I have been more 'hormonal'    poor DH!  My AF was really late this month and I was really worried that it would affect the treatment but thankfully not.  Enjoy your weekend away and good luck for Monday's scan.

Hi to everyone else  hope you are all doing okay.

Sending you all lots of    and  

Ells


----------



## aussiegirl (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi 

Good to see that you are al well if not a bit hormonal  I'm like that all of the time and always blame the time of the month  Hubbie never knows if he's coming or going!

caroline- my AF was also late for this cycle as well as my ovulation. Funny how that happens once its important! We should all do a wee AF dance for you!!!

Choice- I know this doesn't help but here in OZ they use vitrification and at my clinic they have a 95% success rate for thawing.

Alra- How are you coping on the 2WW? hope you've not done any pee sticks!   

Els- Great news on your lining! One more`step along the path. How are you bearing up?

Well only 6 more days until i test. Been busy at work all week and off to the Blue Mountains for a long weekend as we have a holiday on monday for Australia Day. Its great timing as i won't be tempted to test until i come back hom eon monday night. No specefic symptoms- just a few cramps. Actually quite relaxed so far- long may it last 

Take care 
Andreaxx


----------



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Carlone S - know how you feel I'm all over the place too  

Ells I did find the thread thanks very useful and I am doing all I can so please keep it all crossed as have scan tom pm. So glad your lining was nice and juicy just what your frostie babies will need. The thaw will be fine   not long now   

I'll keep you posted

Hope everyone else is doing ok

Aussiegirl - you sound so chilled which is probably the best way to be, keeping it all crossed for you   

 to all

D xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Evening ladies,

D - good luck for tomorrow, keeping everything crossed for you    .  Let us know how you get on.

Andrea, 6 days to go, are you excited?  Sending you lots of     .  
I dont feel too bad, quite relaxed about it all.  I think with this process, once you have done it a few times and you know what to expect you dont really get worked up over it.  I am looking forward to getting my embies put back where they belong.  I dont enjoy the rollercoaster though, I wish there was something that could give you an instant answer or a little internal camera so that you can watch your embies settling in!  

Alra, hun are you okay? How are you feeling?

Caroline, how are you feeling? 

Hi to everyone else.

Ells


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Feeling better tonight.  Rang clinic re: late AF and they said that Prostap can cause AF to be several days late, but go to scan mon anyway and if not bled by then to tell them.  A little worried incase treatment is delayed at all and wanted AF over as going away tomorrow for a long weekend.

Mood is better this evening - this morning was awful, took 5 attempt to park car at work.  Felt unwell and had planned to see how long I could last at work then come home sick, but as it was so traumatic to park the car, I decided that I had to stick it out for the rest of the day as I would struggle to get the car out again!!!  Anyway, by 5.30, the car park was empty!!!

Andrea - the blue mountains sounds very nic and relaxing.  We are going to Chester for the weekend.

D - good luck with your scan, hope everything get sorted for you!!

Ells - good luck with the bum bullets!!!  

It is getting very exciting for us all now.  Hope everyone else is doing ok.  It is quiet, but quite nice as I can keep up with it.  I'm also on the winterwonderbabes and that goes soooo quick - 5-6 pages a day, that I loose track of who's, who and where everyone is up to!!

Right, time to catch up on MAsterchef and then listen to Zita West CD before going to bed - Oh - last night only got 3 hours of sleep, I just can't sleep at the moment, not tired either but this is even more frustating as I lie there with Insomnia by Faithless going through my head all night!!!  

Will catch up again on Monday night after my scan.  Have a good weekend everyone!!!


----------



## Hebs (Sep 23, 2008)

Hello girls. Sorry I've not posted in ages but I'm feeling the need to try and forget the FET and pretend it's not happening!

Just wanted to pop in and say best of luck to you all xxx


----------



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi all

Ells - hope the move went ok. Not too long now till your frostie babies come home  

Aussiegirl - hope you are ok, thinking of you and wishing that BFP  

Hebs - Hi

Hope everyone is doing ok this weekend.

My scan on Fri showed that my lining had only grown a tiny bit   so they said to continue with the extra HRT tablets and I'm going back on Monday. If still not there then they may put me on patches as I might not be absorbing the tablets well enough. They said there is a chance the doc will say to cancel this one and start afresh with the patches. I dont want that, I would rather try and carry on, but we'll see. Maybe I'm just a bit slower than some and my lining wants to take its time to get ready for my gorgeous frosties  

Night night all

D x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning everyone,

D - good luck for today, I am sending your lining  growing vibes!  I really hope that it will be okay,   .  Let us know how you get on.

How is everyone else, Andrea and Alra, how are you feeling?

Hi Hebs, how are you hun?  Where are you in your treatment plan?

Caroline, Did you have a good weekend?  How did the scan go?  Good I hope.

I have decided to see if I can find one of the CD's to help with pregnancy, they sound like they help alot of people.  There are 2 people Zita West and Glen Harrold that I am looking at - has anyone used these?

Well, we didnt move on Friday   I think our buyers are using delaying tactics because they are renting at the mo and DH and I reckon that they are stalling so that they get the most out of their rent!  Really annoying!!  Fingers crossed, should hear something this afternoon.  We are due to get the dreaded phonecall tomorrow from the clinic about how our embies defrosted! I will know then whether they will be doing ET on Wed or Fri - really praying for Friday.    .

Anyway best go - unfortunately I have to DO some work!   

Ells


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Evening girls!!!

Well I've had a fab weekend.  AF finally arrived Fri am, dreadful stomach cramps, but paracetamol and ibuprofen and I was fine.  Spent Sat driving around North Wales and visited a waterfall that I wanted to visit a few years ago but MIL wouldn't let me - long story, but she invited herself on holiday with us then wanted to get back to put her washing on so no time to visit the waterfall, but nevermind I have now been!!!  Sunday went to Chester - lovely!!  Then today visited Dunham MAssey, then the LGI!!  

Good news for us, although AF arrived late, the Prostap has worked for us and my lining is thin enough to start the tablets.  Going back 4th Feb for scan, then plan ET!!!  

So pleased that everything is going to plan!!

Ells - I started feeling loads better when AF arrived, at the clinic, the nurse asked how I had been feeling, I just laughed and said hormonal, she said good!!!  Shame about the house move, hope it gets sorted soon.  Good luck with your phone call aout embies!!!!      I have Zita West CD which sends me to sleep!!!  I think its aload of rubbish - visualisation, but I have to say I think it seems to be doing something, I feel relaxed and had a good app, so who knows.  She does 2 sessions for pre-ET and one for 2ww. Don't know Glen Harrold

D - hope everything starts to work soon for you!!!      shame to have to cancel!!

Hello to everyone else!!!!


----------



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi all

Caroline - Glad you are feeling better and all is going to plan, you'll soon be there now   Your weekend sounds fab, I did sweet fanny adam  

Ells - what a bum about your move, pesky people, I hope you get moved real soon. As for the phone call      I hope you get good news and ET goes ahead.

I had another scan and my lining has not grown  , they agreed to put me on patches aswell as the tablets so Oestrogen overload, but go back next week to see if this has helped. I hope it does or thats it for me this time round  
Not sure why my body is not playing ball, I hope there is nothing else wrong, they hinted at a hyster somethng to see inside, but would try a natural cycle first to see how my lining does on its own. Its all a bit hard I just wish it would be easier. 

Thanks for listening again 

D x


----------



## aussiegirl (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi  

Hope you are all well and that your cycles are coming along nicely. Is it just me or does Jan already seem along month?? And thats with me having a quick cycle!

Well it looks like its a   for me too.  Even though my test date is tomorrow i did a pee stick yesterday as i was soooo sure i was pregnant. I was having the stretching pains which i had when i was pregnant so was pretty excited.  But no it was a clear negative. I now also feel that my period is about to arrive  I'll do another pee stick in the morning before going to the clinic but we're`already planning our next fresh cycle for Feb so only 3 weeks away. 

Will let you know tomorrow. I have already made plans to go and see danny bhoy tomorrow night with freinds and dh and going to have quite a few wines. 

Have a good day 

Andrea x


----------



## nuunuufrufru (Nov 30, 2008)

HI everyone

Hope your all well.

Caroline the CD sounds good i might have to look into that.  Anything that helps me sleep would be a bonus.

Dmpink- fingers crossed for you that the patches work for you.  When will you find out if your lining has got thicker??

Hebs   

Aussiegirl   

Everyone else good luck im thinking of you.

The clinic defrosted 4 of our eggs today and 2 survived.  We were hoping to take them on to day 5 this time to see if they continue  dividing rather than having them transferred today and then wondering why if it was a BFN again.  Just worried now that they wont continue.  I was really hoping that more would survive.  They are both 3 day 8 cell embryos and apparently looked good this morning.  I can only pray that they will continue on.  Will get another phone call in the morning.  Fingers crossed!!!

Nuunuufrufru


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Goodluck Nu   I hope they carry on dividing.

Andrea   sorry hun, they do say that the result can change within a few hours - so you never know hun, keeping my fingers crossed.

Caroline, sound like a fab weekend, good luck for your scan.

D - fingers crossed that the extra Oetrogen does the trick sending lots of   your way hun.

Well we had bad news this morning, neither of our 2 embryo's survived the defrost    we are both gutted.  Although its hard, its easier to have this now then go through the 2ww and get a BFN.  So no ET for us this time.

We have decided that we are going to go to our local clinic for round 2, we figure that less travelling will help stress levels.  

Good luck to everyone else, I will still pop on every now and then to see how you are getting on.
   .

Ells


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Andrea -    glad you are focussing on the next attempt!!!

Ells -     so sorry that they didn't survive.  Life is so difficult at times.

Nu -    hope the embies are strong!!!  8 cells is excellent quality, so fingers crossed!!!

To everyone else - hello!!!!!!


----------



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi

Andrea - sorry hun, its good to hear you are looking forward still  

Ells - So sorry, I have no words  , it will happen one day, always believe that  

I will know on Monday if my lining has grown any I   the patches work. Then we'll have the anxious wait to see if our embies make it through the thaw  

Nu - Good luck may the force be with you, come on you beauties  

D x


----------



## aussiegirl (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Just wanted to confirm that i got a   yesterday though i knew as soon as i woke up as i had started spotting. Feel a little sad but we have already booked in our next cycle so i can start focussing on that and geting myself into a tizzy about the jabs etc 

Ells- I'm soo sorry about your embies  I would be checking at clinics about vitrification as that has a 95% success rate and thats what was used with our one embie. I think you're right about the time/travel issue. you need to make life as easy as possible. Good luck with your future tx. Lots of  

Alra- We haven't heard from you but hoping that you are well and got a  

Nuu- How are those embies coming along? Our clinic only does blasts and they have very good success rates so fingers crossed. Good luck with the et and 2ww.

To everyone else good luck for the rest of your FET tx. We definitley need some   on this thread. I'm heading over to the feb/march cycle buddies which is already busy. This thread was great because i could keep up with everyone! Will pop on to see how you are all doing
Take care
Andrea x


----------



## Hebs (Sep 23, 2008)

Ells and Andrea - I'm so sorry  . 

Ells, Like you say, it's better knowing now then after the two week wait, but that doesn't make it any easier to cope with   I'm thinking of you both x

Nuuu - how did you get on? We're in the same boat as you - 4 embies and hoping to get a blast from one of them.


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Andrea   , sorry to hear about your BFN.  I am glad that you are focusing on the next cycle.  It has really helped me having the move to focus on.  

My cousin told me yesterday that she is expecting her first around August. I am really happy for her.  She said she didnt know how to tell me which made me feel really sad because I dont want and like people walking on egg shells around me when it comes to babies and pregnancy!  I had already guessed as she was a smoker and had stopped suddently, before Christmas and had said a couple of things about babies etc- bit of a dead give away.  Of course I had that pang of, I wish we could say that!  but I wouldnt take it away from anyone its exciting.  I am sure I wont be too far begind her.

Hebs and everyone else - good luck with your ETs.

We have booked our appointment with our local clinic, to meet the doc and see what and when we can start - its going to be expensive but hey it will be worth it!

Have any of you ladies read about the new techinque they used in Nottingham - what do you think about it all? It sounds very interesting - if not a little expensive - apparently it costs an additional £2k on top of treatment which is already pretty pricey.  If they could guarantee a baby - thats a differnt story if you knwo what I mean but who could do that  

D - how are you feeling sweetie?  I have heard really good things about the patches - they seems to work very quickly - good luck hun.

Ells


----------



## Alra (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello my dear friends. 

Andrea, I'm really sorry about your BFN. Well, you know it's just matter of matter of time before you get pregnant, you have a living  proof of that  

Ells hun, sorry you did not get to ET. Good that you're already planning the next step!  

 Hebs, Nu, dmpink, Caroline, and to all of you!!

Yesterday evening I decided to test as I couldn't take it anymore, and in a few seconds a got a thick second line!!!!!!  

I couldn't believe it, I was shaking and had tears in my eyes so I had to ask DH to look at it... and he said: there are two lines, what does it mean? (it was our first test ever!)
I couldn't actually say the words, I was in total shock. I had prepared myself (and DH) for a negative result, and I still can't believe it... it's so surreal!!!!

I know it's still early days, and I know anything can happen, so DH and I are very cautious!

I tested again this morning, still positive, so I booked a blood test for tomorrow.

 the little ones decide to stick with me!

Thanks a lot for supporting me. 

Love,
Alra xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Alra - wow congratulations      thats fantastic news.  Keep us posted on your progress.

Hope everyone else is okay.

Ells


----------



## nuunuufrufru (Nov 30, 2008)

Hiya

Sorry i didn't post earlier - i just didn't want to tempt any bad luck.  We had 4 defrosted and 2 survived. Then after a lot of worry found out that both had survived to blastocyst today.  Thank Goodness!!! Both have been identical and really good grades until dinner time when one just looked a little better than the other.  We were in a complete dilema as the clinic urged us to have just one in.  I know thats the sensible decision but i just couldn't bare getting rid of one after they got to this stage and thinking what if for the next two weeks and after. The clinic were lovely and gave me lots of time to think and so two have gone back.  Scary Stuff!!!!!!!!!!

Alra - thats fabulous i'm sooooooooooo pleased for you.   Keep us updated!!!!  How many     did you have put back

Ells - Thinking of you. The new treatment sounds interesting.  Whats that then I can understand how you feel when someone tells you they are pregnant.  The week i had my negative result last time my best friend told me she was pregnant.  Hadn't been trying and she wasn't even that bothered about children.  Its really difficult but after time when it settles in you become really chuffed for them too.  Our time will come xx

Hebs - Good luck, are they out of the freezer yet

Aussie Girl - i'm really sorry.  Keep your Chin up and try to focus on next time   .  Sending you a  .  

Caroline - i've lost track how are you getting on.  Is that CD doing the trick

dmpink - Sending you lots of positive thoughts that you lining gets plump.

Sorry if i've forgotten anyone.  LOve to you all 

Nu xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Andrea -    so sorry about your BFN, at least you are being positive and already planning the next one.  Good luck with it!!!

Ells -    glad you are planning the next go.  It is expensive, but so worth it....I hope.  You just need to mentally know what you can afford and when/where to draw the line.  We always said that if it didn't work, then we wanted to know why and was it worth paying out more.  Now we want to know the outcome of our frosties and so ae prepared to pay for them.  Also should then...if needed...get a free NHS go in which case would do it again, but if we had to pay for ICSI again.....don't know.

Alra -    congratulations....so pleased for you!!!!!    it all lasts!!!

Nu - The CD is relaxing me and I can sleep much better, but then I'm now on the tablets, but I think the CD is helping.  Next app in Wed when we will discuss ET.  HAving 2 thawed out, if both survive then will have both put back. We struggle with the 1 or 2 ET.....last time had 1 as we knew the rest could be frozen.  They wanted to thaw 4 for FET, but if they all survived, I couldn't bring myself to waste any, so they agreed to thaw 2.  So you are now PUPO?!?!  Good luck!!!!    

Hello to everyone else!!!!


----------



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

hi all

Alra      woo hoo, congratulations sending you lot sand lots of baby luck   

Andrea - so sorry it is so hard  

Ells -  have you actually moved yet hun? I am not sure what new technology you mean but would be interested to hear more? We only have two frostie babies (blasts) so I am really scared they wont make it, that is if I even get to ET. Going back on Monday to see if patches have worked   We had two (blasts) put back last time, and if both make it this time we will do the same, its such a hard decision.

Nu -    I hope that the 2WW goes smoothly for you, its so exciting PUPO   thanks for the plump lining vibes. I haven't eaten red meat for years and years but tonight am going out with DH for a slab of steak, need all the protein  

Hebs - I hope your frostie ones make it  

Caroline - glad you are sleeping better. Not long til Wednesday now.

I hope you all have a good weekend, I'm having a bit more reflex tom and then dinner at my Mums on Sat eve, she has been asked to cook lots of protein for me  

D x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi D,

keep positive for your frosties.  The new treatment was to do with taking the DNA from the embies/egg (cant remember which   ) and they can then check to see which ones have got a 'problem' and therefore will not work.  The lady who is now 6 months pg spent £65k and had 13 IVF cycles, 2 m/c's and 1 eptopic pg.  There must be something on the BBC website about.  They were debating about it all on the radio the other day, but I missed it!  It does sound very interesting as they pick the embies that are likely to work.  The clinic was CARE in Nottingham.  Good luck with your lining, i am sure those patches have helped.

Nu good luck for the 2ww sending lots of sticky vibes your way.    

Andrea how are you hun?  

Hi to everyone else, hope that you are okay.

We havent moved yet... hopefully on 16th, we are just waiting to hear back from our solicitor for the completion date.  We cant wait, it will be great to focus on the move and the renovation work that we have to do, its very exciting.  I think they call it nesting !!!!  We havent given up hope of falling pg naturally at least we can have some fun trying!  

We are also going up to our old clinic for one last appointment because we want to tell our consultant that we are changing clinics and get a copy of DH's semen analysis.  It would be also good to hear what he has to say about the whole first cycle process and if there is anything that would be useful to mention to the new clinic.

Anyway, i will still pop on every so often to see how you are all doing.  Good luck and lots of love
Ely


----------



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi all

Its so quiet on here now.

Nu - hope you are doing ok, let us know when your test date is  

Caroline - I hope you are getting on ok

Ells - Lets hope that new date for your move is the one, it is good that you have stuff to focus on. I did a psychology AS level exam last year to keep me occupied   I had not heard about that technology but it does sound very interesting, I still find it so hard to believe that so many of us struggle to get our babies, and yet others have no problems naturally. It is such an amazing thing in the first place I am amazed anyone ever gets pg  

Let us know how your last appointment goes, hopefully they willgive you all the info you need and you can start a fresh nearer home  

So my lining finally grew and transfer is set for Monday, I am so excited, relieved, fearful and anxious all at the same time. Still to take my mind off of that I have all the drugs to try and remember to take, patches, crinone (which I hate) progynova as well as my vitamins etc I feel like a chemist  

Anyway  to us all

D x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Good luck D - enjoy Monday    .

Hi to everyone else.

Ells


----------



## nuunuufrufru (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Dmpink - So glad that your lining has decided to play ball and plump up.  It sounds like you will be rattling with all the medications your on now.  But it doesn't matter.  Good Luck for Monday - i'll be thinking of you. 

Ells - The new technology sounds good definately worth a try. Good luck with the move its so exciting getting a new home to put your stamp on.  Enjoy.  xxxx

Alra - hope all is going well xxxxx

Caroline - Good luck for tomorrow xxxx 

Everyone else hi xxxxxxxxxxxx

Well my test day is sat 7th and it cant come quick enough for us.  I'm having a negative day today just thought i'd feel different if it was positive and just feel normal so have convinced myself it must be negative.  The HPT are looking more attractive but have resisted at the moment.  

Its really snowy here and looks so pure over the yorkshire hills.  My dog is'nt to sure about it though and is reluctant to even go out for a wee.  I'm going to fill in some job applications now.

Good luck everyone


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Evening ladies, not many of us left of here....hope everyone is ok!!!

D - got my final scan tomorrow then ET should be Sat but they'll probably leave us til Mon, so ET will be the same day!!!!!

Nu - been thinking of you, resist the hpt     You can do it.

Must admit, DH and I were talking about it the other day saying that there is no HCG injection this time to give a false pos result, so we could be tempted too!!!

MUST STAY STRONG!!!!    

Ells-   hope the move goes well!!!

Well I'm full of cold so feeling sorry for myself.  Also scared about ET, not sure if I could cope with a negative result and want to cry     Anyway, must stay positive!!!       

Still listening to my CD every night and got reflexology again Sat!!!!


----------



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi guys

Hope you are all ok today, its freezing at work the heating has broken  

Nu - Sat here we come   I know its so hard to resist the HPT, I managed to stay away last time as I didn't feel PG and wanted to stay in the PUPO bubble for as long as poss. It turned out to be a BFP so hang in  

Carloine - Wow cant believe we might be on the same day, how exciting   let me know if it will be when you know. We will need some major sticky vibes sending through   I hope your cold goes away, eat lots of fruit, stay warm and stay positive  

Ells - hope you are ok hun  

Strictly come dancing was brill, I recommend it. And lucky old me is going to see Cinerella on Ice tonight with my BF, another xmas pressie so I a spoilt rotten  

Cant wait til Monday, come home to me my little frostie babaies  

D xx


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Well I've had a pretty good day today.  At my scan the dr said that 8 was the magic number and my lining was 8.2, so Monday for ET and start pessaries tomorrow night!!!     Have to phone the clinic on Sunday to find out what time they want me, but soooo pleased taht everything so far is going to plan.  I then approached the boss and booked Monday off as an IVF day, then told him that I'm being sedated so cannot work Tuesday, so he wanted to fill in the sick form there and then!!!!  I said that I didn't know how long I'd be off for as last time my BP kept dropping, anyway he is now on leave for 10 days and have told everyone else that I'll be off all next week.

Still full of stinky cold and now have a pounding headache, so another early night for me!!!!!

Hello to everyone!!!!!


----------



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi

Nu - I just wondered how you are, have you tested yet?   

CarolineS - I hope you are feeling better now. I'm still on for Monday are you? I hope the weather plays ball, have you got far to travel to your clinic. Ours takes about 45 each way but it is mainly main roads.

Ells - Have you got a move date yet hun, I hope you are doing ok.

D x


----------



## nuunuufrufru (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Well unfortunately i had my bloods done this morning and it was a    .  I kind of expected it to be honest.  All week my boobs had been hurting then just stopped like it does just before a period and exactly same as last BFN.  I'm annoyed more than anything as they were two perfect blastocysts.  It makes me begin to think there must be something else wrong with me.  Was thinking about asking about the immunology testing and if they would consider that on me  Anyway i've booked for my next FET when this period comes.  Just need to dust myself off and carry on.  A glass of wine tonight me thinks!!!

dMPINK - Hope your lining has stayed nice and plump!! How many are you defrosting and are they 3 or 5 day?.  I'll keep my eye out to see how you get on xxx 

Caroline - good luck for monday too xxx

Ells hope your o,k xxx

Good luck and Love to you all xxxxx


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh nu I'm so sorry!!!       that next time it works for you!!

Well I've had 2 days sick as went to work on Thursday, went pale, dizzy and felt sick so came home again!!!  Feeling much better today and have just been for reflexology again.  It was someone different this time and so much better than before, but this time I did relax....almost fell asleep!!  She said there was some tension in my neck and back and she could feel congestion on my chest!!!  I then told her taht I had been full of cold all week!!!  Very impressed.  At least I know that I am more relaxed and so feel confident for Monday.  Making the most of being able to have baths this weekend and listening to Zita West loads is helping too.

D - good luck for Monday too!!  I only have a 45 min journey too and its main roads.  Dad is taking us over as parking is not great as its in the city centre, so he'll drop us off ammuse himself for half hour or so then come back for us!!  He is already worried in case it snows again, but we still don't know what time the app is.  Have to phone tomorrow!

Right, going to chill out for the rest of the night.  Might get DH to give me a neck and bakc massage....the embies need it!!!


----------



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Nu - So sorry darling  , there are no words when it doesn't work. I am glad that you are going straight back into it, you just have to keep the faith sister   We only have two frosties so   they make the thaw. They are blasts. Not sure what grade they are, will find out tom, I'm not that bothered I just want them back where they belong.

CarolineS - I feel so many things at the mo, cant sleep as I'm excited but also nervous. How many are you having defrosted? Will you have two put back? Glad you are feeling better. Fingers crossed for us tomorrow now    My reflexology lady is brill she has picked up so much stuff during tx. Last time she said that she could feel my uterous was plump, and after that was when I found out it had grown  

Good luck  

D x


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Just rung the clinic and I am booked in for 2.40pm!!!  Great, just what I need when I'm already feeling stressed.  Then I asked about taking my Lorazepam tablets and she said totake one before midnight and the 2nd in the morining with a tiny sip of water as I will need to fast from midnight!!!!      I said "No! I can't fast from midnight when my app is at 2.40pm!!!" so she went to check again and I had to explain that last time I had ET I had a panick attack and so I was to be sedated this time, so she said take one tonight and one in the morning and I don't need to fast....so now I'm confused and stressed so read the info leaflet which says to take 1 tablet 1-2 hours before dental treatment, so think thats what I'll do and take one tonight too.  Why does everything have to be so complicated!!    

Anyway....going to try and relax.  Have another bath this afternoon after giving the fish tank a good clean.  Got MIL coming round this afternoon....joy!!!    If she calls me sweetums and lambkin I'll puke!!!   

We are having 2 thawed so      they survive and then will have both put in if they do!!!

Will update again tomorrow when I'll be PUPO!!!!


----------



## nuunuufrufru (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi

Just a quick note to wish you both   for today Dmpink and Caroline.  I hope the snow hasb't come down to much where you are. We had about another 2inches last night.  Just going to attempt to walk the dog in it and try not to fall on my bum.  

Nuunuufrufru xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi there

Just to let you know I had two little beauties put back today, so I am   they stick. CarolineS I hope your transfer goes ok, sounds like you have been a bit stressed with it all so I hope once its done you can chill and enjoy the PUPO status  

Nu - Thanks hun, keep it all crossed for me.

D x


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

What a day!!!!
Morning:
All was going well.  I went to bed at 10.30 with Lorazepam, Zita West and pessaries....zzzzzzzzz

2.30am I could hear a loud moaning noise, woke up to find DH was not in bed with me, nor had he been to bed.  I ran downstairs to find him collapsed on the lounge floor and he had been vomiting!! (DH is diabetic, so this was a hypo).  Rang 999, couldn't speak due to Lorazepam and asked for 999 for poorly husband!!  Anyway an Ambulance came, gave him glucose and he continued to vomit, so they took him in.  I cleaned up, the best I could and went to bed.

Anyway 7am, phoned A/E and DH was ready to come home, so phoned my wonderful parents.  Dad went to collect him, mum came to help me clean up.  DH still wasn't well so mum came with me.

Oh, the embrologist phoned to say only 1 survived the thaw, but it is good quality at 6 cells, so sticking with the 1!!!!

    let it work after all that.

Afternoon:
MIL and FIL came to babysit DH!!!!  And then they went to but me a lasagne!!!  Bless parents!!!!

Got there with a nicely full baldder.  Prof B wasn't there yet.  I went in first, so was able to see the room properly and make myself comfy....chatted to the nurse about our traumatic day.  The nice lady dr popped in to say the Prof B was on his way and he knows that we had problems last time.  Totally different....he came in and said hello, took it all very slowly, helping me get into position and talking through what he was doing.  I kept counting mississippi's to stay calm.  It hurt at one point, but he took his time and was very careful.  So I AM NOW PUPO!!!!       

So really happy this time with LGI.  I think they are a good clinic, but there are a few occassions when you wonder just how good they are.  At this point last time we felt let down, but now I am full of confidence should we have to do that again!!

Please let this embie stay       

D - so glad yours went well!!!

Thanks nu!!!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

well what a lot fo news.  Sorry I havent been on for a few days, had quite a lot going with the house move (nightmare) and I have managed to pick up a virus and a kidney infection   .  

Nu I am so sorry about your BFN.    I really hope that next time is your turn.    .

Congrats to Caroline and D.  Sending you both lots of sticky vibes.

Caroline, wow hun you have been through the wars!  At least all that took your mind off of transfer, really pleased that it went well for you.  I hope DH makes a speedy recovery so that he can look after you!

D - fingers crossed hun, two goodens   .  

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all okay.

Ells


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Good luck Ells with the house move.  Take it easy and get that well soon!!!!    

Hope everyone is ok.  I've slept loads today!!!!!


----------



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi girlies

CarolineS - Goodness hun what a day   still at least it all worked out in the end and you have one little one where it should be   I hope DH is doing ok and that you are also ok now that you are PUPO  

I have been off work have you? My Dad has come to stay for a couple of days and has cooked for me and made sure I do nothing. We have done crosswords, watched films and friends so its been hectic    I plan to go back to work on Thursday but will be taking it real easy.

Nu - hope you are still positive  

Ells - thanks for checking on us, sorry to har you are poorly, must be all the stress coming out   please get better soon.

D x


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

That sounds like a lovely day for you.  Well today I have slept loads!!!

I have told work, not the boss, but he's on holiday all week, but everyone else knows that I am off sick all week.  They have all been very supportive and will feel more confident facing the boss Monday, than before this week.  It was bad enogh asking for Monday and Tuesday off - today being sick.  He asked me if I really wanted to risk ruining my sick record for something like this!!  I'm hardly ever off sick, so being off for a week won't make a difference.  When I go back I'm going to say that I reacted badly like last time - I kept going dizzy, BP dropping, etc.  So will go for tiredness for Wed and headaches and dizziness for Thurs and Fri.

DH is now alot better, but has scratched both his eyes during the whole trauma, so is off sick with me!!!


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

D - how are you doing  I don't feel anything really, just a few tummy twinges and slightly sore boobs which I'm putting down to the drugs.  One week down, one more to go.  I'm back to work Monday and looking forward to the distraction really!!


----------



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi there

I'm the same dont feel anything, some times I forget and then suddenly I remember OMG I have potentially two ickle babies trying to stick in there. Its such a big deal that it is hard to get your head round sometimes  

I had tiny twinges a couple of times today and am hoping that this is implantation but who knows, I have read that this can happen anywhere between day 6 and day 12.

My boobs are really heavy too but like you say probably just the drugs.

Hope you have a lovely Valentines day

D x


----------



## nuunuufrufru (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi Everyone 

Happy Valentines Day!!!

Well i'm booked in again for my next go.  Im going for a scan on the 18th feb which will be day 10.  Then will need to start thinking about how many to have defrosted and whether to try day three or blastocysts again I'm hoping this is my month.  I went for a job interiew yesterday and have got it which i'm really pleased about so hopefully things are looking up.

Caroline - sounds like you've had a traumatic week.  Hopefully its all settled down for you now.  Whens your test day?

D - Achy boobs from the progestone is the worst.  Whens your test day Wishing you both all the best xxxx


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh nu....so glad you are booked in to go again so soon!!!!  Having a very rested week and weekend...just light pottering around.  Test date is Friday....you'll have had your scan by then!!!  Congratulations on the job!!!  I had an interview Wed before ET...didn't want it....got it.....had a long chat with them abput the IVF and then decided all round it was best not to take job.....involved longer commute...no guarantee of moving up within the next year. Really hope it was for the best...if I get a neg I'll be ringing them up asking for a job!!!! lol

Anyway, glad things are on the up for you, stay in touch with us...it'll be lovely to know how it goes for you!!!

Oh.....started with nausea this morning...maybe drugs and hunger, don't know....having lots of twinges tooo...but not AF pains......don't want to get hopes up, but....


----------



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi ladies

Nu - That is fab and so quick, brilliant. You'll be on your way again before you know it. Well done on the job, when do you start? Is it something you already know how to do or is it something new?

CarolineS - glad you are taking it easy, me too, had a pedicure a little while ago which was nice, DH making a fuss to and do some housework which is great  
No other signs for me, I am really worried but still trying to remember its early and I didn't get any last time so  . Hopefully the signs for you are all good, I doubt its the drugs making you feel sick as you would have had that before so  . I am testing the day before you its my OTD. Are you goona do any HPT?

D x


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Just had a nap.....for 2 hours!!!!   

DH doesn't want to hpt incase its a false neg...does't want the disappointment, but see how the symptoms go.  Some people get nothing, so      keep up the PMA.  Thurs/Fri will soon be here...I'll be logging on Thurs night to find out....let me know if you do test early!!!


----------



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Caroline Nu and anyone else still looking here

I tested this morning and got a BFN    heartbroken  

No frosties so going to GP to get referred for NHS funding for next tx.

Caroline hpe you have better news on Friday  

D x


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh D I'm so sorry hun!!  Was thinking of you this morning.  I'm sick with worry at the moment and so tempted to test early, but waiting til Friday, at least if it is negative, I'll have the weekend!!

Better luck next time!!!  Take care D, nu, Ells and anyone else reading on here, really hope all our dreams come true!!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

D    I am thinking of you.  Are you testing again?  Does your clinic do bloods, the results can change from one day to the next so you never know - it depends on implantation.  I really hope that you GP is helpful and supportive.    Keep in touch!

Caroline - wow these symptoms sound good - you know your body better than anyone else all sound very positive hun, keeping my fingers crossed for you and sending    vibes.

Nu good news on your next cycle - its great that you can do it so quickly.  

Well we met our new clinic yesterday - wow what a difference - totally brilliant!  Certainly an eye opener from what we had before.  We are going to have an antagonist cycle this time, which i think basically means its shorter!  It only takes 4 weeks from beginning to end.  I will not be having as much stimming drug because of the high risk of OHSS (based on the last cycle NOT pcos - which apparently I dont have!) and I can acutally do a natural FET, the doc said all they needed was for me to be ovulating!  Which is fantastic news.  The doc also said that they would do ICSI but with the immature eggs that are left over and the remain strong swimmers from DH, they would do the petri dish IVF to see what happens - which is great - they didnt even offer us this at our last clinic.  So we will be starting our next fresh cycle in April, we have a set up appointment when AF starts which should be next week.

Good luck to everyone, really hope that you get everything you wish for,

Ells


----------



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi

CarolineS - I am   for you today

Thanks for your messages I have just picked myself up off the floor. I think the fact that I had to come to work helped me not getting into a deep despair, it is hard trying not to cry all the time but have let it all out at night  . DH has been amazing I'd be lost without him and FF. I feel empty and that its so unfair and my biggest fear if that it is never going to happen.

We went to the docs and have been referred via NHS this time back to the same clinic so just got to wait for an apopointment. I dont know how ling but was told before that its between 40-60days so hopefully we will be seen in a few months. I feel I can do this again as hard as it is but I have to keep believeing that one day it will work.

Ells so glad that the new clinic are good, they sound like they have all bases covered which is great. Its always good to know that people take your case seriously and know what they are talking about.

Wishing you a good weekend

D x

p.s I am now on a DIY mission and will be buying paint at the weekend, got to keep busy.


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Another negative for us.

We can go again whenever we are ready...need to have a family conference this weekend to discuss finances.  Hopefully parents will pay for next go, then  we can try for April, otherwise maybe not til June.

We really want to keep up with the momentum and try again as soon as possible.  Really hope that next time it will work, still got 5 embies left, must be a good one in there somewhere.  Going to contact a friend this weekend who does accupunture and try that for the next cycle.

Thank you all so much for being such good friends.  Take care all of you and hope our paths cross again...keep in touch!!

Caroline 
xxxx


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh Caroline,

Just   gutted for you.  What can I say, just did not want to read and run.

Be kind to you self.

Dee


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Caroline   .

Cant believe it hun.  I am so sorry   .  You had a lot on your plate before ET.  I would definately do acu next time - it really is soooooooooo relaxing.

We may be cycling together, we are hoping to start in April too.

Take care hun,

here if you need to chat or a shoulder.  

Elly


----------



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Caroline      

Feel for you hun, this is so hard. I really thought you would be positive as I thought one of us would get it. So not to be this time, we just have to keep going. It is so unfair. I hope that the conference goes well and that you can start again real soon. I hate this inbetween stage at least if you are on tx it doesn't seem so bad. 

Sending you lots of   for the future

D x


----------



## nuunuufrufru (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi

Sorry i haven't looked on here for a while.

D and Caroline  - i'm really sorry it didn't work for either of you.  It seems it just wasn't our month girls    .  Although it doesn't make it any easier.  When are you going for your next cycles  

I think the job situation is similar to yours caroline as it doesn't seem to be as good as i first thought when i've weighed it all up.  I'm a midwife at the moment but the post was for a practice nurse.  I thought the nice hours would be good but the pay and holiday benefits are alot less so going to decline i think.  Did you take the job you were offered in the end caroline

Ells - good luck for next cycle.  It'll be here before you know it.  
I went for my scan today - lining is 9mm so got to have my HCG shot tonight and then thaw is on Wed so fingers crossed they make it. 

Hi to everyone else. Chin up and Keep me informed xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Nu xxxxxxxx


----------

